# L'Amante tipo - per Donne e non solo



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta. Non sono ancora pratico del forum. 

Viste  le diverse testimoniznze dove vengono descritti personaggi diversi come  persone ma molto simili come comportamento, mi è venuta la curiosità di  chiedervi, se ne avete voglia, una descrizione fisica e caratteriale  del vostro amante. Oltre a questo e per completare il sondaggio, sarebbe curioso avere anche la descrizione, sulle stesse domande, del marito tradito. 

Visto che piacciono molto i sondaggi, ecco il mio: 

1) altezza
2) peso
3) lavoro (basta la posizione, es: impiegato, dirigente, autonomo ecc.)
4) tipo di carattere  
    a. espanzivo
    b. riservato
    c. timido
    d. rude
    (aggiungete anche se è chiacchierone o preferisce ascoltare)
5) single o sposato/fidanzato
6) solitario o compagnone?
7) sportivo o sedentario?
8) la sua posizioni preferita a letto
9) a letto è generoso o egoista?
10) un aggettivo per descrivere il suo pene
11) a letto è un tipo tradizionale o trasgressivo?
12) il tempo medio del sesso nei vostri incontri
13) lui preferisce ricevere (fellatio) o dare (cunnilingus)? o entrambi
14) tendete a esaudire voi le sue fantasie, lui le vostre o entrambe le cose?
    a. se si quali sono le sue fantasie o trasgresioni richieste?
    b. se si quali sono le tue fantasie o trasgressioni che avete chiesto?
15) a letto lui è
    a. un toro
    b. un leone
    c. un cavallo
    d. un panda 
    e. un coniglio
    f. una iena
16) subito dopo il sesso lui preferisce
    a. parlare del sesso
    b. parlare di altro
    c. va subito in bagno
    d. si veste subito
    e. state in silenzio

non mi viene in mente altro. Se volete aggiungete quello che vi sentite


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta. Non sono ancora pratico del forum.
> 
> Viste  le diverse testimoniznze dove vengono descritti personaggi diversi come  persone ma molto simili come comportamento, mi è venuta la curiosità di  chiedervi, se ne avete voglia, una descrizione fisica e caratteriale  del vostro amante. Visto che piacciono molto i sondaggi, ecco il mio:
> 
> ...



Non partecipo al sondaggio ma ho una curiosità. Chiedi perché miri a diventare l'amante perfetto o cosa?


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Non partecipo al sondaggio ma ho una curiosità. Chiedi perché miri a diventare l'amante perfetto o cosa?


no no, è solo una curiosità, davvero.

Posso chiederti perché non ti va di rispondere al songaggio? Nel caso fossi una tradita sarebbe ugualmente interessante rispondere alle domande. Anzi mi hai dato un'idea. Potrebbe essere interessante mantenere le stesse domande sia per l'amante che per il tradito.


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> no no, è solo una curiosità, davvero.
> 
> Posso chiederti perché non ti va di rispondere al songaggio? Nel caso fossi una tradita sarebbe ugualmente interessante rispondere alle domande. Anzi mi hai dato un'idea. Potrebbe essere interessante mantenere le stesse domande sia per l'amante che per il tradito.


Non ho mai avuto un amante, quindi non sono idonea.
Al limite potrei rispondere pensando al mio uomo ideale ma sarei in crisi alla domanda 15. Dovrei rivedermi qualche  documentario su National Geographic sugli accoppiamenti animali


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto un amante, quindi non sono idonea.
> Al limite potrei rispondere pensando al mio uomo ideale ma sarei in crisi alla domanda 15. Dovrei rivedermi qualche  documentario su National Geographic sugli accoppiamenti animali




ma...a questo punto va bene anche per l'uomo ideale. Che d isicuro è più simile alla figura dell'amante che a quella del tradito  

Per il resto, rispondi come ti viene senza pensarci troppo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Principalmente vorrei un uomo intelligente, adeguato a me, che non ho altre preclusioni. :mexican:


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Principalmente vorrei un uomo intelligente, adeguato a me, che non ho altre preclusioni. :mexican:



mi sa che avete paura ad esporvi


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> mi sa che avete paura ad esporvi


Tu sapresti rispondere?


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sapresti rispondere?


nel senso che dovrei descrivere il mio amante o compagno? :mexican:

a parte gli scherzi, le domande riguardano una terza persona, non noi stessi. SE rispondo io devo descrivere me stesso, e indubbiamente diventa più complicato. Ma se serve per la ricerca mi sacrifico volentieri 

Tra l'altro volevo cambiare il titolo principale ma non è possibile. Era meglio Amante tipo vs. tradito tipo (o una cosa del genere). 

Appena ho tempo rispondo alle mie domande


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Resetto perché non c'entrava nulla e portava fuori tema la descrizione peronale.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta. Non sono ancora pratico del forum.
> 
> Viste  le diverse testimoniznze dove vengono descritti personaggi diversi come  persone ma molto simili come comportamento, mi è venuta la curiosità di  chiedervi, se ne avete voglia, una descrizione fisica e caratteriale  del vostro amante. Oltre a questo e per completare il sondaggio, sarebbe curioso avere anche la descrizione, sulle stesse domande, del marito tradito.
> 
> ...


Il punto 16) non è completo. Da aggiungere : f) abbracci, carezze, baci.
Per il resto risponderò quando avrò un po’ di tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> nel senso che dovrei descrivere il mio amante o compagno? :mexican:
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, le domande riguardano una terza persona, non noi stessi. SE rispondo io devo descrivere me stesso, e indubbiamente diventa più complicato. Ma se serve per la ricerca mi sacrifico volentieri
> 
> ...


Intendevo LA tua amante ideale


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo LA tua amante ideale


Non riuscirei nemmeno a descriverla. Per esempio, a volte sogno di incontrare una persona di cui mi innamoro, ed il sogno è talmente reale, palpabile, da rimanermi impresso per giorni e anche settimane. La cosa assurda è che non ricordo minimamente l'aspetto della persona in questione. Non so che faccia e che aspetto abbia, però mi rimane quella sensazione di groppo allo stomaco per giorni. Ti ho raccontato questo per spiegarti che per me è impossibile dare una descrizione fisica di una ipotetica donna ideale. Per me il discorso "dell' ideale" non dipende dal colore degli occhi, capelli, aspetto fisico, dal carattere ecc. è solo una questione di sensazioni impalpabili e indescrivibili. Qualcosa che accade e che non puoi controllare.


----------



## Pirandello (15 Dicembre 2018)

Mi hanno sempre lasciato un po’ perplesso queste wish list sui requisiti del principe azzurro o della Emma Bovary ideali. Credo che i sentimenti, l’attrazione mentale e fisica e i rapporti di cuore in genere siano alcuni dei pochi campi in cui l’improvvisazione, la sensazione, l’intuito e la “magia” siano davvero tutto.


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non riuscirei nemmeno a descriverla. Per esempio, a volte sogno di incontrare una persona di cui mi innamoro, ed il sogno è talmente reale, palpabile, da rimanermi impresso per giorni e anche settimane. La cosa assurda è che non ricordo minimamente l'aspetto della persona in questione. Non so che faccia e che aspetto abbia, però mi rimane quella sensazione di groppo allo stomaco per giorni. Ti ho raccontato questo per spiegarti che per me è impossibile dare una descrizione fisica di una ipotetica donna ideale. Per me il discorso "dell' ideale" non dipende dal colore degli occhi, capelli, aspetto fisico, dal carattere ecc. è solo una questione di sensazioni impalpabili e indescrivibili. Qualcosa che accade e che non puoi controllare.


Oh, vedi? Allora perché rompere i coglioni a noi? 
Penso sia così anche per chi ha un amante. Non è che se lo sono scelto in base a caratteristiche precise fisiche. Avrà avuto quel qualcosa, quel modo di fare da far partire l'ormone.


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Pirandello ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre lasciato un po’ perplesso  queste wish list sui requisiti del principe azzurro o della Emma Bovary  ideali. Credo che i sentimenti, l’attrazione mentale e fisica e i  rapporti di cuore in genere siano alcuni dei pochi campi in cui  l’improvvisazione, la sensazione, l’intuito e la “magia” siano davvero  tutto.


Non ho mai parlato di "requisiti". In effetti non  ho palrato nemmeno di quello che dovrebbe essere l'amante ideale. Quello  che ho chiesto è semplicemente una descrizione dell'amante che già  esiste. 




Vera ha detto:


> Oh, vedi? Allora perché rompere i coglioni a noi?
> Penso sia così anche per chi ha un amante. Non è che se lo sono scelto  in base a caratteristiche precise fisiche. Avrà avuto quel qualcosa,  quel modo di fare da far partire l'ormone.


anche qui, non ho chiesto spiegazioni del perché avete scento questa o quella persona: semplicemente una descrizione di quello che c'è


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Tutti gli uomini che mi sono piaciuti hanno queste caratteristiche comuni:
altezza: poca, tra 1,70 e 1,78
peso: poco
occhi:marroni
capelli: dal biondo scuro al castano scuro
carattere: riservato e riflessivo, capacità si esporsi in pubblico
qualità: avere qualche talento ammirevole
abbigliamento: maschile tradizionale, classico o casual.
milanista :mexican:


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti gli uomini che mi sono piaciuti hanno queste caratteristiche comuni:
> altezza: poca, tra 1,70 e 1,78
> peso: poco
> occhi:marroni
> ...


Ma tu guarda.

Io non riesco a trovare una caratteristica, una, che sia comune...
A parte l’essere... uomini.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda.
> 
> Io non riesco a trovare una caratteristica, una, che sia comune...
> A parte l’essere... uomini.


Italiani? Nordici? Alti? ...?


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

1) altezza lui era 1.70 almeno, io sono piccola piccola non potrei stare con un uomo troppo alto 
2) peso proporzionato all'altezza. E poi aveva gli occhi verdi, capelli scuri, spalle stupende, mani di più, sorriso perfetto 
3) lavoro (basta la posizione, es: impiegato, dirigente, autonomo ecc.) indifferente l'importante che piace a lui, lui comunque è il capo e ha dei dipendenti, questo ai miei occhi lo rendeva ancora più sexy. 
4) tipo di carattere  
    a. espansivo SI
    b. riservato quanto basta 
    c. timido NO
    d. rude NO
    (aggiungete anche se è chiacchierone o preferisce ascoltare)
5) single o sposato/fidanzato o mamma mia... Sposato NO, single si spera ma visti i miei ultimi "incidenti".. 
6) solitario o compagno ne? Compagnone da morire 
7) sportivo o sedentario? Sportivissimo come me
8) la sua posizioni preferita a letto laterale o lui in piedi e io poggiata a qualcosa
9) a letto è generoso o egoista? Entrambi
10) un aggettivo per descrivere il suo pene qui mi viene in mente P.  Mmh come il suo, bè quello del mio ex era troppo grande dico davvero avevo difficoltà, ma quello di P. era perfetto, fatto a misura per me, e poi non era nemmeno troppo orientato, e avevo un profumo buonissimo sto cavolo di sapone ai tesori di FEROMONI che usava 
11) a letto è un tipo tradizionale o trasgressivo? Trasgressivo. 
12) il tempo medio del sesso nei vostri incontri del solo sesso un'ora buona 
13) lui preferisce ricevere (fellatio) o dare (cunnilingus)? o entrambi entrambi, ma a dare era il massimo io morivo quando avevo la sua testa tra le mie gambe 
14) tendete a esaudire voi le sue fantasie, lui le vostre o entrambe le cose? Tendente a esaudire le sue, ma poi combaciavano, ultimamente anche le mie 
    a. se si quali sono le sue fantasie o trasgresioni richieste? Non lo scriverò mai 
    b. se si quali sono le tue fantasie o trasgressioni che avete chiesto? Non lo scrivo 
15) a letto lui è
    a. un toro 
    b. un leone
    c. un cavallo ahahahahahah esatto 
    d. un panda 
    e. un coniglio
    f. una iena
16) subito dopo il sesso lui preferisce
    a. parlare del sesso no 
    b. parlare di altro taaantissime coccole mentre mi accarezzava i capelli, e poi parlavamo 
    c. va subito in bagno no
    d. si veste subito NO
    e. state in silenzio NO
"f. Ti dice che che lo vuole rifare." 


Ps. Potevo evitare questo sondaggio vista la mia condizione , ma ormai posso solo ricordare il PASSATO e la botta di culo che abbiamo avuto a non farci sgamare.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda.
> 
> Io non riesco a trovare una caratteristica, una, che sia comune...
> A parte l’essere... uomini.


Idem


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Italiani? Nordici? Alti? ...?


Italiani


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Italiani? Nordici? Alti? ...?


Se si parla di uomini per cui ho provato attrazione.. non trovo un fattor comune.

Se si parla di coloro con cui l’attrazione l’ho vissuta, erano tutti alti almeno come me. E italiani.
Ma è solo perché ho poca esperienza :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se si parla di uomini per cui ho provato attrazione.. non trovo un fattor comune.
> 
> Se si parla di coloro con cui l’attrazione l’ho vissuta, erano tutti alti almeno come me. E italiani.
> Ma è solo perché ho poca esperienza :rotfl:


Vedi che già trovi punti in comune.
Se ti impegni ne troverai altri. Magari niente di evidente o superficiale


----------



## Lara3 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta. Non sono ancora pratico del forum.
> 
> Viste  le diverse testimoniznze dove vengono descritti personaggi diversi come  persone ma molto simili come comportamento, mi è venuta la curiosità di  chiedervi, se ne avete voglia, una descrizione fisica e caratteriale  del vostro amante. Oltre a questo e per completare il sondaggio, sarebbe curioso avere anche la descrizione, sulle stesse domande, del marito tradito.
> 
> ...


1) 1,85
2) snello 
3)amante del lavoro
4) molto comunicativo 
5)sposato
6)non solitario 
7)molto sportivo
8)...11) passo
12) 24-48 h
13)...15) passo
16) si rimane abbracciati, parlando o in silenzio, coccole


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ero ironica, non prendertela. Ok, cerco di rispondere...

1) altezza Più alto di me, deve avvolgermi
2) peso Non mi piacciono gli uomini palestrati o troppo magro. Adoro un po' di pancetta.
3) lavoro (basta la posizione, es: impiegato, dirigente, autonomo ecc.) Deve essere una persona appagata, qualunque lavoro  
4) tipo di carattere Ironico, autoironico, Uomo, sincero...
a. espanzivo 
b. riservato. 
c. timido
d. rude 
(aggiungete anche se è chiacchierone o preferisce ascoltare)
Tutte caratteristiche che possono andare bene, in giusta dose
5) single o sposato/fidanzato Single, si spera
6) solitario o compagnone? Entrambi
7) sportivo o sedentario? Preferisco sportivo non ossessionato però 
8) la sua posizioni preferita a letto Si vedrà 
9) a letto è generoso o egoista? Entrambi
10) un aggettivo per descrivere il suo pene Si vedrà 
11) a letto è un tipo tradizionale o trasgressivo? Entrambi
12) il tempo medio del sesso nei vostri incontri Si vedrà 
13) lui preferisce ricevere (fellatio) o dare (cunnilingus)? o entrambi Entrambi
14) tendete a esaudire voi le sue fantasie, lui le vostre o entrambe le cose? Entrambi
a. se si quali sono le sue fantasie o trasgresioni richieste?
b. se si quali sono le tue fantasie o trasgressioni che avete chiesto?
15) a letto lui è
a. un toro
b. un leone
c. un cavallo
d. un panda 
e. un coniglio Spero di no
f. una iena
16) subito dopo il sesso lui preferisce
a. parlare del sesso Dipende, se ne può parlare, l'importane è che non siano domande come "ti è piaciuto? Quanto?"
b. parlare di altro Sì, bello parlare ma anche no
c. va subito in bagno un bidet o una pesciatina ci sta
d. si veste subito No no no
e. state in silenzio anche


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Questo sondaggio nel happy hour proprio no


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta. Non sono ancora pratico del forum.
> 
> Viste  le diverse testimoniznze dove vengono descritti personaggi diversi come  persone ma molto simili come comportamento, mi è venuta la curiosità di  chiedervi, se ne avete voglia, una descrizione fisica e caratteriale  del vostro amante. Oltre a questo e per completare il sondaggio, sarebbe curioso avere anche la descrizione, sulle stesse domande, del marito tradito.
> 
> ...


ogni uomo e' diverso 
per quanto mi riguarda non so che rispondere perche' non ho in mente ne' un amante ne' un uomo ideale.
L'unica qualita' che vorrei per entrambi che non fosse un coglione e non rompesse eccessivamente le palle.
Difficile da trovare in effetti


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

Va beh, io vorrei solo un'amante che non mi facesse mai rimpiangere in alcun momento mia moglie.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

mi piacerebbe sapere perche' tutte le donne odiano la domanda "ma ti e' piaciuto?" . Cosa e' che vi da cosi' tanto fastidio in questa semplice domanda?


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere perche' tutte le donne odiano la domanda "ma ti e' piaciuto?" . Cosa e' che vi da cosi' tanto fastidio in questa semplice domanda?


Il bisogno di chiederlo :singleeye:


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il bisogno di chiederlo :singleeye:


ma secondo te , perche' gli uomini lo chiedono? E' come quando una donna prepara una torta per una festa a casae gli invitati la mangiano. Poi si offendono se la donna chiede "vi e' piaciuta?". Si tratta solo di un po' di richiesta di gratificazione , non stiamo parlando dei "massimi sistemi", semplicemente una minima valutazione anche per capire come comportarsi successivamente. Gli uomini, al contrario delle donne non hanno il radar emotivo. Non stanno a fari i raggi X a qualunque frase a qualunque atteggiamento. Ricordatevi la barzelletta "dal diario di lei e dal diario di lui"


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma secondo te , perche' gli uomini lo chiedono? E*' come quando una donna prepara una torta per una festa a casae gli invitati la mangiano. Poi si offendono se la donna chiede "vi e' piaciuta?"*. Si tratta solo di un po' di richiesta di gratificazione , non stiamo parlando dei "massimi sistemi", semplicemente una minima valutazione anche per capire come comportarsi successivamente. Gli uomini, al contrario delle donne non hanno il radar emotivo. Non stanno a fari i raggi X a qualunque frase a qualunque atteggiamento. Ricordatevi la barzelletta "dal diario di lei e dal diario di lui"


C'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di dire di no?


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di dire di no?


quello e' un altro discorso, come al ristorante quando chiedono "tutto bene?" e tu "siiiii" anche sa hai mangiato da schifo.

Il partner sessuale non e' uno sconosciuto a cui devi forzosamente accondiscendere, si presuppone che ci sia un certo grado di fiducia, quindi non vedo il perche' scandalizzarsi tanto su questa domanda . Anche perche' potrebbe essere fatta anche dalla donna. A me non offenderebbe affatto. :up::up::up:


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di dire di no?



Esatto, a meno che non si voglia mettere in discussione la storia...  diversamente la donna troverebbe il modo di comunicare le sue esigenze senza domande .


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto, a meno che non si voglia mettere in discussione la storia...  diversamente la donna troverebbe il modo di comunicare le sue esigenze senza domande .


Voi donne dovete capire che l'uomo (come scrivevo sopra) non ha il radar emotivo. Dovete quindi aiutarlo con informazioni specifiche. Non tutti riescono a capire i "segnali" che voi mandate tipo "oggi cambio profumo, vediamo se si rende conto della cavolata che ha fatto" "domani lo faccio aspettare 2 minuti prima di scendere quando passa a prendermi, vediamo se capisce l'antifona" . E l'uomo  nel primo caso non si accorge proprio un profumo e' sempre un profumo. Se aspetta due minuti in piu' in macchina non si accorge nemmeno , sta chattando con qualche amico riguardo alla partita del Milan o della Juventus. Quei 2 minuti sono 2 secondi , per lui. 

Se non vi va un suo comportamento dovete semplicemente dirlo con le parole non "farglielo capire" o "comunicare le sue esigenze senza fare domande" semplicemente non capirebbe, non gli arriverebbe proprio il messaggio con conseguente muso e domanda da parete di lui "cose c'e'?" e voi "NIENTE!".


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Voi donne dovete capire che l'uomo (come scrivevo sopra) non ha il radar emotivo. Dovete quindi aiutarlo con informazioni specifiche. Non tutti riescono a capire i "segnali" che voi mandate tipo "oggi cambio profumo, vediamo se si rende conto della cavolata che ha fatto" "domani lo faccio aspettare 2 minuti prima di scendere quando passa a prendermi, vediamo se capisce l'antifona" . E l'uomo  nel primo caso non si accorge proprio un profumo e' sempre un profumo. Se aspetta due minuti in piu' in macchina non si accorge nemmeno , sta chattando con qualche amico riguardo alla partita del Milan o della Juventus. Quei 2 minuti sono 2 secondi , per lui.
> 
> Se non vi va un suo comportamento dovete semplicemente dirlo con le parole non "farglielo capire" o "comunicare le sue esigenze senza fare domande" semplicemente non capirebbe, non gli arriverebbe proprio il messaggio con conseguente muso e domanda da parete di lui "cose c'e'?" e voi "NIENTE!".


... ed io cosa ho detto... trova il modo di comunicarlo, specie se le interessa il rapporto. Quelli che descrivi sono giochetti di potere un pochino immaturi, mi riferivo ad una situazione di coppia in cui entrambi hanno interesse a combinare le proprie esigenze, se poi mi dici che non accade di sovente, posso essere d'accordo, ma se non si comunica esiste sempre una forma di distrazione dal benessere di coppia.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ed io cosa ho detto... trova il modo di comunicarlo, specie se le interessa il rapporto. Quelli che descrivi sono giochetti di potere un pochino immaturi, mi riferivo ad una situazione di coppia in cui entrambi hanno interesse a combinare le proprie esigenze, se poi mi dici che non accade di sovente, posso essere d'accordo, ma se non si comunica esiste sempre una forma di distrazione dal benessere di coppia.


tu hai scritto "la donna troverebbe il modo di comunicare le sue esigenze senza domande"  . Significa quindi che lei si esprime a parole dicendo "guarda, non mi e' piaciuto tanto (senza che lui lo chieda) perche' dovresti A..... preferirei che B....... Mi piacerebbe C..... ecc. ecc. Questo linguaggio l'uomo lo capisce . I sotterfugi , i musi, le battute acide, l'uomo non li capisce.....


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu hai scritto "la donna troverebbe il modo di comunicare le sue esigenze senza domande"  . Significa quindi che lei si esprime a parole dicendo "guarda, non mi e' piaciuto tanto (senza che lui lo chieda) perche' dovresti A..... preferirei che B....... Mi piacerebbe C..... ecc. ecc. Questo linguaggio l'uomo lo capisce . I sotterfugi , i musi, le battute acide, l'uomo non li capisce.....


A questo mi riferivo, ad un dialogo aperto per il benessere comune... le altre sono ripicche, ironie che non portano a nulla...


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma secondo te , perche' gli uomini lo chiedono? E' come quando una donna prepara una torta per una festa a casae gli invitati la mangiano. Poi si offendono se la donna chiede "vi e' piaciuta?". Si tratta solo di un po' di richiesta di gratificazione , non stiamo parlando dei "massimi sistemi", semplicemente una minima valutazione anche per capire come comportarsi successivamente. Gli uomini, al contrario delle donne non hanno il radar emotivo. Non stanno a fari i raggi X a qualunque frase a qualunque atteggiamento. Ricordatevi la barzelletta "dal diario di lei e dal diario di lui"


È il bisogno di chiederlo, come ti dicevo.

Io non chiedo se la mia torta è piaciuta.
Guardo come la mangiano, se ne avanzano, se fanno il bis. Quella è la mia gratificazione.

E se nel sesso c’è bisogno di chiederlo significa che, secondo me, qualcosa non funziona come dovrebbe a monte.
Puó capitare nel caso magari si approcci qualcosa di nuovo senza averlo mai fatto prima, e i rimandi dell’altro non vengono letti chiaramente.

Voglio pensare che i correttivi, gli esperimenti, i desideri.. qualora emergano vengano esplicitati al momento, “in diretta”.
E che basti uno sguardo o un bacio per non chiedere nulla “dopo”.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È il bisogno di chiederlo, come ti dicevo.
> 
> Io non chiedo se la mia torta è piaciuta.
> Guardo come la mangiano, se ne avanzano, se fanno il bis. Quella è la mia gratificazione.
> ...


non sei il mio tipo ah ah ah meglio parlare chiaro. L'uomo (mediamente) non le percepisce proprio queste cose.

Guarda che l'uomo lo chiede non come "massimo sistema" ma come se fosse andato al cinema e chiedesse alla compagna "ti e' piaciuto il film", cosi', per fare conversazione, nel sesso al limite per soddisfare il proprio ego. Ti da soddisfazione sentire quel "si, mi e' piaciuto soprattutto quando hai....." . Non e' che diventa un interrogatorio, intendiamoci.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non sei il mio tipo ah ah ah meglio parlare chiaro. L'uomo (mediamente) non le percepisce proprio queste cose.
> 
> Guarda che l'uomo lo chiede non come "massimo sistema" ma come se fosse andato al cinema e chiedesse alla compagna "ti e' piaciuto il film", cosi', per fare conversazione, nel sesso al limite per soddisfare il proprio ego. Ti da soddisfazione sentire quel "si, mi e' piaciuto soprattutto quando hai....." . Non e' che diventa un interrogatorio, intendiamoci.


E se uscisse un "no"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Voi donne dovete capire che l'uomo (come scrivevo sopra) non ha il radar emotivo. Dovete quindi aiutarlo con informazioni specifiche. Non tutti riescono a capire i "segnali" che voi mandate tipo "oggi cambio profumo, vediamo se si rende conto della cavolata che ha fatto" "domani lo faccio aspettare 2 minuti prima di scendere quando passa a prendermi, vediamo se capisce l'antifona" . E l'uomo  nel primo caso non si accorge proprio un profumo e' sempre un profumo. Se aspetta due minuti in piu' in macchina non si accorge nemmeno , sta chattando con qualche amico riguardo alla partita del Milan o della Juventus. Quei 2 minuti sono 2 secondi , per lui.
> 
> Se non vi va un suo comportamento dovete semplicemente dirlo con le parole non "farglielo capire" o "comunicare le sue esigenze senza fare domande" semplicemente non capirebbe, non gli arriverebbe proprio il messaggio con conseguente muso e domanda da parete di lui "cose c'e'?" e voi "NIENTE!".


c'è una differenza enorme tra quello che si dice/chiede in ambito sessuale o quello che si chiede quotidianamente.

SE faccio richieste sul quotidiano, rompo i coglioni.

SE faccio esplicite richieste sessuali sono accolte con fuochi d'artificio premi e cotillon.

Il quotidiano incide fortemente sulla sfera sessuale, quindi delle ripercussioni ci sono


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E se uscisse un "no"?


 si affloscia


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non sei il mio tipo ah ah ah meglio parlare chiaro. L'uomo (mediamente) non le percepisce proprio queste cose.
> 
> Guarda che l'uomo lo chiede non come "massimo sistema" ma come se fosse andato al cinema e chiedesse alla compagna "ti e' piaciuto il film", cosi', per fare conversazione, nel sesso al limite per soddisfare il proprio ego. Ti da soddisfazione sentire quel "si, mi e' piaciuto soprattutto quando hai....." . Non e' che diventa un interrogatorio, intendiamoci.


Me ne faró una ragione 

Che ti devo dire.. a me è capitato solo una volta che mi venisse chiesto proprio così. Ho risposto eh, non è che mi sia risentita :rotfl:

Non è un problema per me parlare di sesso, ma la domanda sulla performance mi fa strano.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Me ne faró una ragione
> 
> Che ti devo dire.. a me è capitato solo una volta che mi venisse chiesto proprio così. Ho risposto eh, non è che mi sia risentita :rotfl:
> 
> Non è un problema per me parlare di sesso, ma la domanda sulla *performance* mi fa strano.


...


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E se uscisse un "no"?


Ah ah ah eh beh me ne faro' una ragione. Certo che durante il sesso ti accorgi se a lei piace oppure no quindi e' una domanda quasi retorica ma a volte ti scappa. Avevo una ragazza anni fa che quando veramente non si capiva quando godeva, anni e anni di imposizioni (il sesso e' brutto e cattivo) religiose (il sesso e' bruto e cattivo) la timidezza, la sensazione di inadeguatezza l'avevano intimidita a tal punto che anche con i suoi precedenti fidanzati non esprimeva il godimento.  Con  me si e' "liberata" perche' non la giudicavo e ha mostrato se stessa.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah eh beh me ne faro' una ragione. Certo che durante il sesso ti accorgi se a lei piace oppure no quindi e' una domanda quasi retorica ma a volte ti scappa. Avevo una ragazza anni fa che quando veramente non si capiva quando godeva, anni e anni di imposizioni (il sesso e' brutto e cattivo) religiose (il sesso e' bruto e cattivo) la timidezza, la sensazione di inadeguatezza l'avevano intimidita a tal punto che anche con i suoi precedenti fidanzati non esprimeva il godimento.  Con  me si e' "liberata" perche' non la giudicavo e ha mostrato se stessa.


Estremizzavo.

Ma magari non esce un si entusiasta, la domanda stessa per come posta pare più una ricerca di un like che non di un dialogo.
E boh.... La apprezzo se capisco che non è una questione di forma.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere perche' tutte le donne odiano la domanda "ma ti e' piaciuto?" . Cosa e' che vi da cosi' tanto fastidio in questa semplice domanda?


Dai Alberto, è una domanda del cavolo. Cosa volete, il distintivo?


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere perche' tutte le donne odiano la domanda "ma ti e' piaciuto?" . Cosa e' che vi da cosi' tanto fastidio in questa semplice domanda?


A me non da fastidio. Però non la trovo una domanda sensata. 
Mi è piaciuto cosa?

Come me l'hai leccata?
Come ti sei mosso mentre mi scopavi?
Come hai goduto mentre te lo prendevo in bocca?

Mi sembra una domanda legata alla tecnica, più che al piacere. 

E allora possiamo parlare di tecnica, e ti spiego passo a passo come farmi godere di più leccandomela, o toccandomi o muovendoti. E viceversa.  

Tendenzialmente quella domanda, fermandosi alla domanda, me l'hanno fatta maschi insicuri.
E che chiedevano implicitamente di essere rassicurati sulla prestazione. 

Altro discorso invece a mio parere è parlare, dialogare, discutere della sessualità di ognuno e compartire. 

E quindi creare insieme quello spazio di after care (che non è necessariamente legato al post rapporto) in cui insieme si co-costruisce un dialogo aperto e libero sui desideri, sulle fantasie, sulle paure, sui tabù. 
E la tecnica passa in secondo piano, nel senso che diventa un modo di parlare di come "ci si è sentito", di come si è sentito se stessi e l'altro, scambievolmente. 
E diventa pure un modo per tenere teso il filo del legame e dell'eccitazione.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Dai Alberto, è una domanda del cavolo. Cosa volete, il distintivo?


Forse sei abituata a uomini un po' sbagliati evidentemente. Non voglio il "distintivo", semplicemente e' come se fosse un gesto di affetto, puo' scappare no? Tu mi sembri la classica che pianterebbe il fidanzato per una domanda del genere. Molto , troppo aggressiva.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Estremizzavo.Ma magari non esce un si entusiasta, la domanda stessa per come posta pare più una ricerca di un like che non di un dialogo.E boh.... La apprezzo se capisco che non è una questione di forma.


deve ovviamente esserci un minimo di stima ...non e' che lo chiedi a quella che hai incontrato un'ora prima all'happy hour e di cui non ti ricordi il nome. Parlo della moglie, e' come richiedere un gesto d'affetto, una carezza, ci puo' anche essere una "tenera" bugia....


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non da fastidio. Però non la trovo una domanda sensata.
> Mi è piaciuto cosa?
> Come me l'hai leccata?
> Come ti sei mosso mentre mi scopavi?
> ...


No non si riferisce affatto alla tecnica ma all'atmosfera. Ti e' piaciuto il contesto ? come mi sono comportato (in senso generale, non ginecologico)?  le cose che ti ho detto, il sentimento che ci ho messo, forse avresti preferito qualcosa di diverso ma non osavi chiederlo ?...(le donne sono criptiche in questo)

Nessun timore particolare, solo la voglia di assecondarla in tutto cercando di essere "l'amante perfetto" "il principe azzurro". 

Non ho affatto il timore del giudizio sulla "prestazione" di cui non ho mai avuto nessuno problema ne' di dimensioni, ne' di durata (per l'aspetto puramente anatomico) ne' per l'aspetto erotico / intellettuale (l'amante invece ne aveva...almeno a suo dire.... tanto e' vero che la spingeva a rapporti a 3 con altri uomini....ma forse sono film che mi faccio da solo)


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si affloscia


ah ah ah puo' darsi..... Mai capitato , peraltro finora..... ma sara' sicuramente fortuna o un caso....


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> No non si riferisce affatto alla tecnica ma all'atmosfera. Ti e' piaciuto il contesto ? come mi sono comportato (in senso generale, non ginecologico)?  le cose che ti ho detto, il sentimento che ci ho messo, forse avresti preferito qualcosa di diverso ma non osavi chiederlo ?...(le donne sono criptiche in questo)
> 
> Nessun timore particolare, solo la voglia di assecondarla in tutto cercando di essere "l'amante perfetto" "il principe azzurro".
> 
> Non ho affatto il timore del giudizio sulla "prestazione" di cui non ho mai avuto nessuno problema ne' di dimensioni, ne' di durata (per l'aspetto puramente anatomico) ne' per l'aspetto erotico / intellettuale (l'amante invece ne aveva...almeno a suo dire.... tanto e' vero che la spingeva a rapporti a 3 con altri uomini....ma forse sono film che mi faccio da solo)


L'amante perfetto...il principe azzurro

E' questo il bisogno che io colloco nell'insicurezza. 

Boh...alberto, un uomo desiderabile è un uomo che sa essere morbidamente se stesso, che sa comunicare il suo desiderio di me e che sa "conformarsi" CON me (in reciprocità quindi) non nell'episodio, ma nella quotidianità (EDIT: anche quando la quotidianità è la bolla fra amanti).

Che non separa l'episodio sessuale dalla sua sessualità.

E che attraverso la sessualità esprime se stesso. 
E comunica se stesso nello spazio in cui ci si incontra. 
E che questo chiede pure a me. 

L'attenzione per me è allo spazio comune. 
Dove ci sta anche l'insoddisfazione. Fra l'altro. 

Quelle domande che elenchi, secondo me, non sono domande...semmai sono "comunicazioni" ma nel mentre...se siamo a letto insieme e desidero qualcosa di diverso te lo chiedo durante, se fai qualcosa che mi mette a disagio te lo comunico durante, non dopo, se non ti sento, in termini di desiderio di me, di sentimenti se vogliamo, è durante che sollevo la questione

Mi spiego?

Dopo, o in altri momenti io penso che sia bello quello spazio in cui ognuno mette se liberamente e condivide. Ma le proprie sensazioni.

E non penso che quello spazio a cui faccio riferimento derivi dalle domande, ma dall'atmosfera di coppia oltre la situazione sessuale.

Ecco perchè è una domanda che rimanda alla prestazione, a mio parere. 

Non è che forse stai facendo riferimento ad un dialogo libero riguardo la sessualità (desideri, fantasie, tabù, paure)?

Se è a quello...quella domanda sminuisce il significato. 

E' una di quelle volte in cui la forma è sostanza e la sostanza è forma. 

In particolare nell'incontro fra due modalità comunicative e sensitive diverse come quella maschile e femminile....

Un semplice "come stai?" non ti è mai venuto in mente?
Anche perchè quella domanda - ti è piaciuto? -contiene un indirizzo implicito (neanche tanto a volte).
E' una domanda chiusa. Che prevede tendenzialmente una risposta binaria. 

E se l'intento è creare spazio libero di comunicazione...non è la migliore da porre


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> deve ovviamente esserci un minimo di stima ...non e' che lo chiedi a quella che hai incontrato un'ora prima all'happy hour e di cui non ti ricordi il nome. Parlo della moglie, e' come richiedere un gesto d'affetto, una carezza, ci puo' anche essere una "tenera" bugia....


Tenera bugia? No grazie.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Forse sei abituata a uomini un po' sbagliati evidentemente. Non voglio il "distintivo", semplicemente e' come se fosse un gesto di affetto, puo' scappare no? Tu mi sembri la classica che pianterebbe il fidanzato per una domanda del genere. Molto , troppo aggressiva.


Dici? Qui mi sento libera di essere me stessa, la mia risposta è la stessa che darei ad un amico. Fossi stato il mio fidanzato avrei dato un'altra risposta. 
Ti dirò, in 34 anni della mia vita, nonostante la mia aggressività, non ho mai mollato nessuno per domande del cavolo.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Dici? Qui mi sento libera di essere me stessa, la mia risposta è la stessa che darei ad un amico. Fossi stato il mio fidanzato avrei dato un'altra risposta.
> Ti dirò, in 34 anni della mia vita, nonostante la mia aggressività, non ho mai mollato nessuno per domande del cavolo.


ho qualche possibilita' con te allora?   (domanda del cavolo ah ah ah )


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ho qualche possibilita' con te allora?   (domanda del cavolo ah ah ah )


Certo (tenera bugia di cui parlavi)


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'amante perfetto...il principe azzurro
> E' questo il bisogno che io colloco nell'insicurezza.
> Boh...alberto, un uomo desiderabile è un uomo che sa essere morbidamente se stesso, che sa comunicare il suo desiderio di me e che sa "conformarsi" CON me (in reciprocità quindi) non nell'episodio, ma nella quotidianità.
> Un semplice "come stai?" non ti è mai venuto in mente?
> ...


Ma si ovvio, nel forum si tende a schematizzare, non e' che ad ogni volta che si fa sesso (o l'amore, chiamalo come vuoi) parte la domanda come una fucilata "TI E' PIACIUTOOOOOO?". La domanda non e' una domanda, e' semplicemente la conversazione "post sesso" come quella che si vede nei film con lui che fuma la sigaretta e le con l'immancabile camicia di lui che gira per la stanza.  Di cosa si parla dopo il sesso? Della partita del milan , della spazzatura da portare in discarica, dei brutti voti dei figli dei clienti che non pagano? Non credo , non nei successivi 10 minuti per lo meno. Ecco che la domanda "ti e' piaciuto?" puoi' essere "espansa in " Ti ho veramente a cuore e mi piacerebbe immensamente che quanto abbiamo provato poco fa sia solo una minima parte di quello che vivremo insieme e che anche tu provi la stessa cosa per me..... e via discorrendo .. O anche senza essere troppo sdolcinati ma mantenendo una sorta di serenita' d'animo che non presuppone affatto la dominazione dell'io e la soddisfazione del "IO MACHO" ma semplicemente una modalita' di conclusione che non sia un taglio netto, al pari delle coccole a letto o solo degli sguardi.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo (tenera bugia di cui parlavi)



 eppure ci speravo ah ah ah


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> eppure ci speravo ah ah ah


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma si ovvio, nel forum si tende a schematizzare, non e' che ad ogni volta che si fa sesso (o l'amore, chiamalo come vuoi) parte la domanda come una fucilata "TI E' PIACIUTOOOOOO?". La domanda non e' una domanda, e' semplicemente la conversazione "post sesso" come quella che si vede nei film con lui che fuma la sigaretta e le con l'immancabile camicia di lui che gira per la stanza.  Di cosa si parla dopo il sesso? Della partita del milan , della spazzatura da portare in discarica, dei brutti voti dei figli dei clienti che non pagano? Non credo , non nei successivi 10 minuti per lo meno. Ecco che la domanda "ti e' piaciuto?" puoi' essere "espansa in " Ti ho veramente a cuore e mi piacerebbe immensamente che quanto abbiamo provato poco fa sia solo una minima parte di quello che vivremo insieme e che anche tu provi la stessa cosa per me..... e via discorrendo .. O anche senza essere troppo sdolcinati ma mantenendo una sorta di serenita' d'animo che non presuppone affatto la dominazione dell'io e la soddisfazione del "IO MACHO" ma semplicemente una modalita' di conclusione che non sia un taglio netto, al pari delle coccole a letto o solo degli sguardi.


La domanda in quel contesto è una volontà di proseguire l'initimita', mal interpretata dal partner femminile, che tende a vedere l'uomo come insicuro dal punto di vista sessuale (nella realtà l'uomo è insicuro della donna, non del proprio corpo). Dopo l'intimità fisica, che non può che avere un limite di tempo, vi è un'esigenza di intimità verbale.
In pratica si vuole parlare di sesso e di sé.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La domanda in quel contesto è una volontà di proseguire l'initimita', mal interpretata dal partner femminile, che tende a vedere l'uomo come insicuro dal punto di vista sessuale (nella realtà l'uomo è insicuro della donna, non del proprio corpo). Dopo l'intimità fisica, che non può che avere un limite di tempo, vi è un'esigenza di intimità verbale.
> In pratica si vuole parlare di sesso e di sé.


sottoscrivo e condivido.


----------



## patroclo (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non sei il mio tipo ah ah ah meglio parlare chiaro. L'uomo (mediamente) non le percepisce proprio queste cose.
> 
> Guarda che l'uomo lo chiede non come "massimo sistema" ma come se fosse andato al cinema e chiedesse alla compagna "ti e' piaciuto il film", cosi', per fare conversazione, nel sesso al limite per soddisfare il proprio ego. Ti da soddisfazione sentire quel "si, mi e' piaciuto soprattutto quando hai....." . Non e' che diventa un interrogatorio, intendiamoci.


....sei un po' ingegnere, non dimentichiamocelo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ah ah ah puo' darsi..... Mai capitato , peraltro finora..... ma sara' sicuramente fortuna o un caso....


ti hanno mai detto che non era piaciuto?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

Diciamo anche che si dovrebbe capire. Anche perché il dono della parola non lo perdiamo durante il sesso.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che si dovrebbe capire. Anche perché *il dono della parola non lo perdiamo durante il sesso*.


I discorsoni alla Furio e Fosca no, però. eh.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I discorsoni alla Furio e Fosca no, però. eh.


“Lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?!” :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma si ovvio, nel forum si tende a schematizzare, non e' che ad ogni volta che si fa sesso (o l'amore, chiamalo come vuoi) parte la domanda come una fucilata "TI E' PIACIUTOOOOOO?". La domanda non e' una domanda, e' semplicemente la conversazione "post sesso" come quella che si vede nei film con lui che fuma la sigaretta e le con l'immancabile camicia di lui che gira per la stanza.  Di cosa si parla dopo il sesso? Della partita del milan , della spazzatura da portare in discarica, dei brutti voti dei figli dei clienti che non pagano? Non credo , non nei successivi 10 minuti per lo meno. Ecco che la domanda "ti e' piaciuto?" puoi' essere *"espansa in " Ti ho veramente a cuore e mi piacerebbe immensamente che quanto abbiamo provato poco fa sia solo una minima parte di quello che vivremo insieme e che anche tu provi la stessa cosa per me..... e via discorrendo .. *O anche senza essere troppo sdolcinati ma mantenendo una sorta di serenita' d'animo che non presuppone affatto la dominazione dell'io e la soddisfazione del "IO MACHO" ma semplicemente *una modalita' di conclusione che non sia un taglio netto, al pari delle coccole a letto o solo degli sguardi*.





danny ha detto:


> La domanda in quel contesto è una volontà di proseguire l'initimita', mal interpretata dal partner femminile, che tende a vedere l'uomo come insicuro dal punto di vista sessuale (nella realtà l'uomo è insicuro della donna, non del proprio corpo). Dopo l'intimità fisica, che non può che avere un limite di tempo, vi è un'esigenza di intimità verbale.
> In pratica *si vuole parlare di sesso e di sé*.


Minchia!! 
E poi son le donne ad essere "dolcemente complicate" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia!!
> E poi son le donne ad essere "dolcemente complicate" :rotfl::rotfl:


Siete voi (generico) che pensate che l'uomo sia semplice e basico e lo trattate come tale.

Noi siamo complicati uguale.
Anche peggio.
Solo che non lo diciamo.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siete voi (generico) che pensate che l'uomo sia semplice e basico e lo trattate come tale.
> 
> *Noi siamo complicati uguale.
> Anche peggio.
> Solo che non lo diciamo*.


Veniamoci incontro...

diciamo che ..."viaggiate in incognito"?


----------



## Paolo78mi (17 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so se sto scrivendo nella sezione giusta. Non sono ancora pratico del forum.
> 
> Viste  le diverse testimoniznze dove vengono descritti personaggi diversi come  persone ma molto simili come comportamento, mi è venuta la curiosità di  chiedervi, se ne avete voglia, una descrizione fisica e caratteriale  del vostro amante. Oltre a questo e per completare il sondaggio, sarebbe curioso avere anche la descrizione, sulle stesse domande, del marito tradito.
> 
> ...


1) > 1,70
2) 50kg
3) Infermiera
4) Espansiva
5) Sposata
6) Solitaria
7) Sportiva
8) a 90 con multipli di tre persone
9) Generosa ed Altruista
10) Visto che deve essere una TRANS... oserei dire Normodotata... cosi non mi Apre in due come una pesca
11) Trasgressiva
12) un paio di ore
13) A/P
14) Prenderlo nel CULO
15) C
16) A

Mi sentirei GLASSATO


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Veniamoci incontro...
> 
> diciamo che ..."viaggiate in incognito"?


Quanto sareste disposte ad accettare di vero, di sincero, di maschile, oggi?


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto sareste disposte ad accettare di vero, di sincero, di maschile, oggi?


Cosa intendi per "vero, sincero, maschile"?

Io ho cose in testa, ma non so se corrispondono con quelle che intendi tu.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> 1) > 1,70
> 2) 50kg
> 3) Infermiera
> 4) Espansiva
> ...


1,70 e 50kg?
Ho idea che le donne ti mentano sul peso.
Oppure hai proprio 15 anni e non hai idea del peso delle persone adulte e i sei documentato sui siti di modelle.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto sareste disposte ad accettare di vero, di sincero, di maschile, oggi?





ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "vero, sincero, maschile"?
> 
> Io ho cose in testa, ma non so se corrispondono con quelle che intendi tu.


...
[video=youtube;fAS0hwQ4Dkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAS0hwQ4Dkc[/video]


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1,70 e 50kg?
> Ho idea che le donne ti mentano sul peso.
> Oppure hai proprio 15 anni e non hai idea del peso delle persone adulte e i sei documentato sui siti di modelle.


Non da sottovalutare che deve essere una trans. Una trans alta 1.70 di 50kg la vedo dura


----------



## Darietto (18 Dicembre 2018)

dai ragazzi, come può essere un'estenzione dell'intimità il chiedere se è piaciuto il sesso? Va bene alle prime scopate, quando si è ancora nella fase di "apprendistato", ma da adulti, dai! A mio parere se proprio si sente il bisogno di parlare del sesso, sono altre le cose da dire, ma mai cercherei la conferma: fa un po' il bambino che cerca il BRAVO dalla mamma.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> dai ragazzi, come può essere un'estenzione dell'intimità il chiedere se è piaciuto il sesso? Va bene alle prime scopate, quando si è ancora nella fase di "apprendistato", ma da adulti, dai! *A mio parere se proprio si sente il bisogno di parlare del sesso, sono altre le cose da dire*, ma mai cercherei la conferma: fa un po' il bambino che cerca il BRAVO dalla mamma.


Io la frase di Alberto15 l'ho interpretata come un bisogno di attenzione e di comunicare, non necessariamente un riferimento sessuale.
Non la userei mai, ma posso comprendere che emerga, ogni tanto, specie con le persone "chiuse", riservate, di solito poco inclini alla condivisione verbale.
Può essere letta come un invito ad aprirsi, a rinnovare un'intimità al di fuori del sesso.
il fatto è che di sesso si dovrebbe parlare, ma con alcune persone non lo si fa in maniera accurata e adeguata al tema, che è importante in una coppia.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "vero, sincero, maschile"?
> 
> *Io ho cose in testa*, ma non so se corrispondono con quelle che intendi tu.


Dimmi cosa hai in testa tu.


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dimmi cosa hai in testa tu.


OK ho pronti pop corn, birra  e poltrona ... racconta !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> dai ragazzi, come può essere un'estenzione dell'intimità il chiedere se è piaciuto il sesso? Va bene alle prime scopate, quando si è ancora nella fase di "apprendistato", ma da adulti, dai! A mio parere se proprio si sente il bisogno di parlare del sesso, sono altre le cose da dire, ma mai cercherei la conferma: fa un po' il bambino che cerca il BRAVO dalla mamma.


tu si che hai capito tutto


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io la frase di Alberto15 l'ho interpretata come un bisogno di attenzione e di comunicare, non necessariamente un riferimento sessuale.
> Non la userei mai, ma posso comprendere che emerga, ogni tanto, specie con le persone "chiuse", riservate, di solito poco inclini alla condivisione verbale.
> Può essere letta come un invito ad aprirsi, a rinnovare un'intimità al di fuori del sesso.
> il fatto è che di sesso si dovrebbe parlare, ma con alcune persone non lo si fa in maniera accurata e adeguata al tema, che è importante in una coppia.


quoto, e soprattutto mi rompo veramente le palle dover controllare il comportamento come camminare in un negozio di bicchieri di cristallo.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> dai ragazzi, come può essere un'estenzione dell'intimità il chiedere se è piaciuto il sesso? Va bene alle prime scopate, quando si è ancora nella fase di "apprendistato", ma da adulti, dai! A mio parere se proprio si sente il bisogno di parlare del sesso, sono altre le cose da dire, ma mai cercherei la conferma: fa un po' il bambino che cerca il BRAVO dalla mamma.


Disse quello che posta i "test". Ecco dicci perche' hai messo un test insulso come non se ne leggono nemmeno su Novella 2000


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Non partecipo al sondaggio ma ho una curiosità. Chiedi perché miri a diventare l'amante perfetto o cosa?


secondo me si eccita immaginandosi il risultato


----------



## patroclo (18 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quoto, e soprattutto mi rompo veramente le palle dover controllare il comportamento come camminare in un negozio di bicchieri di cristallo.


Non è questione di "controllo del comportamento" è una questione di intimità con una persona, di confidenza, di attenzione e di sintonia. Messa così sembra una questione "prestazionale"


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

*...*

Io spesso una lancia in favore della tesi di Alberto

Nel senso che "chiedere" se è piaciuto può essere letto in vari modi, non necessariamente come "verifica prestazionale"

Ma una verifica del benessere dell'altra.. che dovrebbe teoricamente essere parte di quella "vigilanza" sul benessere di tutti

Ovvio che poi il perché di chi fa quella domanda lo sa chi la fa (forse)

Il resto sono interpretazioni con modelli personali (legittime, ma sempre interpretazioni)


Io quando ho chiesto, in passato, ho chiesto con questo spirito, ma più che altro ho chiesto se l'altra era venuta.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io spesso una lancia in favore della tesi di AlbertoNel senso che "chiedere" se è piaciuto può essere letto in vari modi, non necessariamente come "verifica prestazionale"Ma una verifica del benessere dell'altra.. che dovrebbe teoricamente essere parte di quella "vigilanza" sul benessere di tuttiOvvio che poi il perché di chi fa quella domanda lo sa chi la fa (forse)Il resto sono interpretazioni con modelli personali (legittime, ma sempre interpretazioni)Io quando ho chiesto, in passato, ho chiesto con questo spirito, ma più che altro ho chiesto se l'altra era venuta.


Si infatti non e' affatto una verifica prestazionale ma e' quasi come chiedere "come stai" (sintetizzando). Poi non e' che parte la domanda regolarmente  ogni volta che lo si fa. Non e' matematica o meccanica si tratta pur sempre di situazioni che variano ogni volta.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non è questione di "controllo del comportamento" è una questione di intimità con una persona, di confidenza, di attenzione e di sintonia. Messa così sembra una questione "prestazionale"


no non lo e' te lo assicuro, anche la risposta che avevo dato a Ipazia lo chiariva molto bene, forse ti e' sfuggita


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia!!
> E poi son le donne ad essere "dolcemente complicate" :rotfl::rotfl:


Io ho solo tradotto il "maschilese"  : ti e' piaciuto ? in "Femminilese" "sai , questa cosa di avere fatto l'amore e' bella  e vorrei...bla bla bla "

Al pari della barzelletta "dal diario di lui e dal diario di lei" ma lo avevo gia' scritto.....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io ho solo tradotto il "maschilese"  : ti e' piaciuto ? in "Femminilese" "sai , questa cosa di avere fatto l'amore e' bella  e vorrei...bla bla bla "
> 
> Al pari della barzelletta "dal diario di lui e dal diario di lei" ma lo avevo gia' scritto.....


Normalmente si capisce eh


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si infatti non e' affatto una verifica prestazionale ma e' quasi come chiedere "come stai" (sintetizzando). Poi non e' che parte la domanda regolarmente  ogni volta che lo si fa. Non e' matematica o meccanica si tratta pur sempre di situazioni che variano ogni volta.


Anche nei migliori ristoranti si chiede se è piaciuto e se è andato tutto bene, e non credo proprio lo si faccia Perché lo chef è insicuro.

È.. può anche essere una forma di verifica Generale del benessere dell'altra, nemmeno particolarmente legata alla tecnica quanto al contesto generale


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente si capisce eh


Ma con tutti sti "si capisce" non trovi preclusione di un comunicare?

Poi a furia di "si capisce" un bel giorno capisci in un colpo solo tutto il contrario di quanto credevi fino a allora..

O no?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma con tutti sti "si capisce" non trovi preclusione di un comunicare?
> 
> Poi a furia di "si capisce" un bel giorno capisci in un colpo solo tutto il contrario di quanto credevi fino a allora..
> 
> O no?


Il benessere relazionale è una cosa diversa dal verificare che vi sia stato l’orgasmo che si capisce eccome.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il benessere relazionale è una cosa diversa dal verificare che vi sia stato l’orgasmo che si capisce eccome.


Io infatti non ricordo di aver mai chiesto "ti è piaciuto?"

Però si.. se era venuta l'ho chiesto, e su questo possiamo disquisire, lo faccio volentieri e senza problemi

Il benessere al quale mi riferivo, e che dicendo "ti è piaciuto?" Si può andare a indagare, era "di contesto" e quindi circoscritto, e cioè riferito al tempo passato in intimità.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il benessere relazionale è una cosa diversa dal verificare che vi sia stato l’orgasmo che si capisce eccome.


Ma quando? Non scherziamo!
Prova a fingere una volta anche con un uomo che ti conosce benissimo


----------



## Vera (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il benessere relazionale è una cosa diversa dal verificare che vi sia stato l’orgasmo che si capisce eccome.


Brunetta sai benissimo che le donne possono spudoratamente fingere l'orgasmo.


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2018)

Va beh... alleggeriamo l'argomento ... dicevano le vecchie nonne lombarde alle nipoti che chiedevano come doveva essere il fidanzato...  "dur e ch'el dura".... 

:salta:


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma si ovvio, nel forum si tende a schematizzare, non e' che ad ogni volta che si fa sesso (o l'amore, chiamalo come vuoi) parte la domanda come una fucilata "TI E' PIACIUTOOOOOO?". La domanda non e' una domanda, e' semplicemente la conversazione "post sesso" come quella che si vede nei film con lui che fuma la sigaretta e le con l'immancabile camicia di lui che gira per la stanza.  Di cosa si parla dopo il sesso? Della partita del milan , della spazzatura da portare in discarica, dei brutti voti dei figli dei clienti che non pagano? Non credo , non nei successivi 10 minuti per lo meno. Ecco che la domanda "ti e' piaciuto?" puoi' essere "*espansa in " Ti ho veramente a cuore e mi piacerebbe immensamente che quanto abbiamo provato poco fa sia solo una minima parte di quello che vivremo insieme e che anche tu provi la stessa cosa per me..... e via discorrendo *.. O anche senza essere troppo sdolcinati ma mantenendo una sorta di serenita' d'animo che non presuppone affatto la dominazione dell'io e la soddisfazione del "IO MACHO" ma semplicemente una *modalita' di conclusione che non sia un taglio netto, al pari delle coccole a letto o solo degli sguardi.*





alberto15 ha detto:


> Io ho solo tradotto il "maschilese"  : ti e' piaciuto ? in "Femminilese" "sai , questa cosa di avere fatto l'amore e' bella  e vorrei...bla bla bla "
> 
> Al pari della barzelletta "dal diario di lui e dal diario di lei" ma lo avevo gia' scritto.....


Ma che aver fatto l'amore!!

Riquoto il grassettato dell'altro post. 

Che a mio modo di vedere non è riassumibile in un "ti è piaciuto".

E non penso sia maschilese e femminilese...

continui a vagare nei dintorni dell'amore. Io preferisco ammore. 

Si scopa. A mio modo di vedere. 

In quello scopare ci possono essere dentro una moltitudine di cose. 
Se scopo con quello che ho beccato quella sera, c'è dentro "ho voglia di trombare, tu mi sollettichi, vediamo un po' cosa ne esce (ma prima di colazione fuori dal cazzo).

Se scopo con uno con cui ho una relazione intellettuale c'è probabilmente dentro la curiosità di vedere come l'intelletto passa nel fisico.

Se scopo con il mio amico, è un modo per starci più vicini e darci calore (ma fine quello, amici come prima)

Se scopo il mio amante, è una cosa tipo "fai il bravo, e godiamoci la scopata" (ma non aggiungere altri pesi alla bilancia se no ti sfanculo)

Se scopo per pura adrenalina, è una cosa tipo "scopa e taci"

Etc Etc

Se scopo con il mio uomo...ecco..allora la cosa va ben oltre il "ti è piaciuto tesoro". 
E non si riassume in un "mi piacerebbe tanto ripetere ancora e ancora questo splendido atto d'amore con te fino a alla fine dei tempi sfidando il tempo con il nostro amore, e supereremo tutte le barriere e anche la forza di gravità" 

Mi spiego?

Ah...appena finito di scopare a me piace godermi il silenzio, i corpi e fumarmi una sigaretta. 
Non ho bisogno di parole. Quel che c'era da dire ce lo si è detto scopando.
Scopare è comunicare. Quella comunicazione che non usa le parole, ma che l'80% della comunicazione che le parole non contemplano per scarsità di significati 

Semmai si parla a cena, o a colazione. 
O anche davanti ad un caffè. 

Parlar di sesso e sessualità, più altro, rimanendo ancorati all'atto non mi piace. 

All'atto, se ha dentro significati di cui parlare, ci arrivo avendone parlato.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma quando? Non scherziamo!
> Prova a fingere una volta anche con un uomo che ti conosce benissimo


Ma se fingi è insensato chiederlo, una risponderà che è stato il sesso più sconvolgente della vita.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se fingi è insensato chiederlo, una risponderà che è stato il sesso più sconvolgente della vita.


.. dopodiché dovrebbe/potrebbe riflettere sul fatto che, avendo ricevuto quella domanda, come attrice porno non vale un cazzo.

E da qui la buona utilità del chiedere, in questo caso a totale beneficio della destinataria della domanda (oh cazzo.. se mi ha chiesto se mi è piaciuto, vuol dire che ho recitato di merda)


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dimmi cosa hai in testa tu.



tempo fa, anni forse ormai...ne avevo parlato in un 3d.
(3d divertente...era uscito di tutto...l'uomo che sa parlare col suo cazzo pareva una sorta di chimera immaginaria, a quanto emergeva, frutto dei miei deliri autoreferenziali :rotfl

Il maschile è un uomo che sa parlare col suo cazzo. 
Che sa seguirlo e sa farsi seguire

Meno volgarmente...il maschile per i miei standard si carnifica in un uomo che è un maschio "risolto" (non nel senso definitivo del termine, ma nel senso "in fieri" del termine), che sa dialogare con se stesso - luci e ombre apertamente - sedendosi in mezzo a istinto (non impulso) e razionalità.

E' uno di quelli con cui fai (puoi fare) branco. 
E che vuole il branco. 
Che sa correre al buio cacciando insieme, senza vedersi ma sapendo uno dove è l'altro. 

E' uno che sa il suo territorio.
E non ha il minimo timore a proteggerlo e averne cura. 

E' uno che sa, per fare una citazione, che "la forza di un lupo è il branco e la forza del branco è il lupo" (R. Kipling).

E, in caso di necessità, sa azzannare alla gola.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> OK ho pronti pop corn, birra  e poltrona ... racconta !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono stata sinteticissima 

questa è  facile, se il riferimento è all'organizzazione dei lupi e non a quella delle scimmie


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;fAS0hwQ4Dkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAS0hwQ4Dkc[/video]



In musica...

il maschile lo incontro qui e sa creare con me lo spazio di condivisione serena di questo 




...venditti..è estremo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se fingi è insensato chiederlo, una risponderà che è stato il sesso più sconvolgente della vita.


Tu hai detto che se una finge l'uomo se ne accorge


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Mi spiegate quale maschile trovate in lilth di Venditti?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che se una finge l'uomo se ne accorge


No. Io detto che un orgasmo si riconosce e non è necessario chiedere.
Se una fa finta non è necessario chiedere lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io detto che un orgasmo si riconosce e non è necessario chiedere.
> Se una fa finta non è necessario chiedere lo stesso.


Il problema è che l'orgasmo non è detto che si riconosca. Poi chiedere è un altro discorso
A me per esempio sentirmi chiedere "se sono stata bene" o dirlo senza che mi venga chiesto è una cosa che piace anche quando è evidente il godimento di entrambi


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io detto che un orgasmo si riconosce e non è necessario chiedere.
> Se una fa finta non è necessario chiedere lo stesso.


Voi donne sapete riconoscere quando il maschio che vi sta penetrando in quel momento sta pensando alla zia morta per ritardare il suo orgasmo, fingendo allo stesso tempo di godere ansimando?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Voi donne sapete riconoscere quando il maschio che vi sta penetrando in quel momento sta pensando alla zia morta per ritardare il suo orgasmo, fingendo allo stesso tempo di godere ansimando?


Un pochino diverso però di fingere l'orgasmo
Nel vostro caso la vedo dura eh


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un pochino diverso però di fingere l'orgasmo
> Nel vostro caso la vedo dura eh


Diciamo che non si può sapere tutto quello che fa e passa per la testa della persona con cui si fa sesso.
La parola serve dove l'intuito non  può arrivare.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Voi donne sapete riconoscere quando il maschio che vi sta penetrando in quel momento sta pensando alla zia morta per ritardare il suo orgasmo, fingendo allo stesso tempo di godere ansimando?


Se è il "mio" maschio e sono attenta e connessa a lui, sì.
Sento l'interruzione di un flusso, come se nello spazio in cui si era insieme non ci fossimo più come prima

Se non è il mio...penso siano tutti cazzi suoi. 

C'è da essere imbecilli ritardare l'orgasmo pensando alla zia morta!!

Ma se lo "sento" fare quel giochino, che poi si traduce in una forma di controllo di me (che sento) lo mollo dove è.
E anche questo si sente. 
Non nell'altro, ma in sè. 

Poi se l'obiettivo è fottersi sul piacere...minchia. 
Se sfugge la cosa nel sesso, compare in altri ambiti.
Che sulla lunga è nutrire la frustrazione raccontandosi la cazzata di fare per l'altro.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un pochino diverso però di fingere l'orgasmo
> Nel vostro caso la vedo dura eh



l'eiaculazione, non coincide necessariamente con l'orgasmo 

e l'orgasmo no coincide necessariamente con l'appagamento


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se è il "mio" maschio e sono attenta e connessa a lui, sì.
> Sento l'interruzione di un flusso, come se nello spazio in cui si era insieme non ci fossimo più come prima
> 
> Se non è il mio...penso siano tutti cazzi suoi.
> ...


L'obiettivo può essere dare più piacere a te. 
Non mi sembra così disprezzabile come cosa
Poi certo, come tutto, non deve essere l'abitudine
Ma vedere lui che fa il possibile per prolungare il rapporto per godersi il mio piacere non è affatto male


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> l'eiaculazione, non coincide necessariamente con l'orgasmo
> 
> e *l'orgasmo no coincide necessariamente con l'appagamento*


il secondo grassetto lo quoto, nel senso che può succedere di essere appagati senza raggiungere l'orgasmo, sicuramente se lo raggiungo invece c'è appagamento.
Il primo tralasciando che sia orgasmo o meno direi che fingere l'eiaculazione è un tantino difficile

ps: era molto più semplice come quasi tutte le cose che scrivo


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'obiettivo può essere dare più piacere a te.
> Non mi sembra così disprezzabile come cosa
> Poi certo, come tutto, non deve essere l'abitudine
> Ma vedere lui che fa il possibile per prolungare il rapporto per godersi il mio piacere non è affatto male


Ma ci sono un'infinità di modi di farlo, senza starsene lì sospeso sbuffando come una locomotiva e con i muscoli contratti...

Che non sono una romantica...ma così per me è troppo.

se per farmi godere devi andar via, caspiterina...le pratiche sessuali sono infinite 

L'immagine del maschio sospeso schiavo del suo cazzo (convinto di star controllandolo) mi fa crollare l'ormone :facepalm:

Ed in ogni caso ci sono un sacco di giochetti da fare per gestire il tempo del godere, basta farli insieme invece che ognun per sè...magari pensando alla zia morta :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> il secondo grassetto lo quoto, nel senso che può succedere di essere appagati senza raggiungere l'orgasmo, sicuramente se lo raggiungo invece c'è appagamento.
> Il primo tralasciando che sia orgasmo o meno direi che fingere l'eiaculazione è un tantino difficile
> 
> ps: era molto più semplice come quasi tutte le cose che scrivo


fingere l'eiaculazione sono d'accordo, non avevo capito intendessi quello. 
Avevo capito intendessi che fingere l'orgasmo (che si evidenzia con l'eiaculazione) non sia facile.

Il secondo grassetto è secondo me la misura del godimento 

A volte si è appagati pure senza orgasmo...o anche negandolo ...

dipende, da che punto guardi il mondo, tutto dipende :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ci sono un'infinità di modi di farlo, senza starsene lì sospeso sbuffando come una locomotiva e con i muscoli contratti...
> 
> Che non sono una romantica...ma così per me è troppo.
> 
> ...


Io non ho letto di nessuno che sbuffa...credo che quello darebbe fastidio a chiunque
Se mi accorgo che lo fa per me non gli domando certo a cosa pensa...apprezzo (saltuariamente) che lo faccia per me e di conseguenza per lui


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> fingere l'eiaculazione sono d'accordo, non avevo capito intendessi quello.
> *Avevo capito intendessi che fingere l'orgasmo (che si evidenzia con l'eiaculazione) non sia facile.*
> 
> Il secondo grassetto è secondo me la misura del godimento
> ...


E' facile o possibile secondo te?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Voi donne sapete riconoscere quando il maschio che vi sta penetrando in quel momento sta pensando alla zia morta per ritardare il suo orgasmo, fingendo allo stesso tempo di godere ansimando?


Penso di no.
Ma non mi crea problemi.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non ho letto di nessuno che sbuffa...credo che quello darebbe fastidio a chiunque
> Se mi accorgo che lo fa per me non gli domando certo a cosa pensa...apprezzo (saltuariamente) che lo faccia per me e di conseguenza per lui



Ho esasperato l'immagine 

(anche se ne ho beccati che fanno così...di solito li inchiodavo e mi accendevo una sigaretta )

A me non interessa quel fare per me. 
A me interessa che SEI con me. 

Anche perchè non ci credo poi così tanto che sia per me, un moto di altruismo...credo sia una cosa che riguarda di più l'immagine di sè prestante e che fa raggiungere il piacere a me.
Quindi io divento un mezzo. 

E non è un modo dell'essere mezzo che mi piace. Per me. 

Poi non discuto che possa piacere. 

A me fa saltare il nervo e mi sale il disprezzo...insieme al disprezzo sale il desiderio di umiliare...insomma...con me non funziona.

O ci sei, o non ci sei.

se non ci sei, fottiti. 
Infilati da qualche altra parte. 

(credo sia legato alla violenza nocciola, l'esserci senza esserci insieme...quando mi è capitato di trovarmi tipi che lo facevano si aprivano le porte degli inferi in me...e fumarmi la sigaretta era un atto di pietà)


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho esasperato l'immagine
> 
> (anche se ne ho beccati che fanno così...di solito li inchiodavo e mi accendevo una sigaretta )
> 
> ...


un giorno troveremo qualcosa che ci accomuna


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> un giorno troveremo qualcosa che ci accomuna


...c'è già qualcosa..la diversità di visione nel riconoscimento delle diverse visioni 

e a me sembra una ricchezza!


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se è il "mio" maschio e sono attenta e connessa a lui, sì.
> Sento l'interruzione di un flusso, come se nello spazio in cui si era insieme non ci fossimo più come prima
> 
> Se non è il mio...penso siano tutti cazzi suoi.
> ...


Hai la costante necessità di tenere sotto controllo l'uomo con cui stai. Ne sei consapevole?
Sì ritarda l'orgasmo - come sappiamo tutti - per non venire troppo presto o prima della donna.
Lo si fa comunemente ed è una modalità tutta maschile di gestire il proprio piacere.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> l'eiaculazione, non coincide necessariamente con l'orgasmo


Mi son perso qualcosa?


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'obiettivo può essere dare più piacere a te.
> Non mi sembra così disprezzabile come cosa
> Poi certo, come tutto, non deve essere l'abitudine
> Ma vedere lui che fa il possibile per prolungare il rapporto per godersi il mio piacere non è affatto male


Oh, finalmente.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ci sono un'infinità di modi di farlo, senza starsene lì sospeso sbuffando come una locomotiva e con i muscoli contratti...
> 
> Che non sono una romantica...ma così per me è troppo.
> 
> ...


Ok. Non te ne sei mai accorta.
E nessuno te ne ha mai parlato.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> fingere l'eiaculazione sono d'accordo, non avevo capito intendessi quello.
> Avevo capito intendessi che fingere l'orgasmo (che si evidenzia con l'eiaculazione) non sia facile.
> 
> Il secondo grassetto è secondo me la misura del godimento
> ...


Stai parlando di un uomo?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io detto che un orgasmo si riconosce e non è necessario chiedere.
> Se una fa finta non è necessario chiedere lo stesso.


...
[video=youtube;Qt395YdVMSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt395YdVMSc[/video]


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho esasperato l'immagine
> 
> (anche se ne ho beccati che fanno così...di solito li inchiodavo e mi accendevo una sigaretta )
> 
> ...


Anche qui stai interpretando la natura maschile, non la stai vedendo.


----------



## Lostris (18 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Voi donne sapete riconoscere quando il maschio che vi sta penetrando in quel momento sta pensando alla zia morta per ritardare il suo orgasmo, fingendo allo stesso tempo di godere ansimando?


Mio dio :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;Qt395YdVMSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt395YdVMSc[/video]


Non vedo l’attinenza.
La scena è carina.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mio dio :facepalm:


Il problema è quando pensa alla zia morta per eccitarsi :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In musica...
> 
> il maschile lo incontro qui e sa creare con me lo spazio di condivisione serena di questo
> 
> ...


:up: :up:

(Venditti si .. è un po' sull'omo tragico e distrutto.. :rotfl: )


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo l’attinenza.
> .


Male..  :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non interessa quel fare per me.
> A me interessa che SEI con me.
> 
> Anche perchè non ci credo poi così tanto che sia per me, un moto di altruismo...credo sia una cosa che riguarda di più l'immagine di sè prestante e che fa raggiungere il piacere a me.
> ...


È una chiave di lettura, possibile, ma non assoluta, secondo me

Nel "trattenersi" non c'è altruismo, ovviamente, ma non necessariamente c'è l'egoismo che riporta alla immagine che descrivi

Ci può essere l'egoismo che riporta al desiderio di prolungare quel che si sta facendo, per il comune benessere, da fare circolare a fantasia, e magari provare a esplorare e descrivere nel tempo

C'è.. ci può essere un egoismo per il "noi".. 

Eh sì.. per un egoista tu sei brutalmente un "mezzo".. (e che te credevi?? :mexican: ). ma vale per tutti, mica solo per te o per me..


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mio dio :facepalm:



:carneval:


https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Idiots-Guide-Tantric-Sex-ebook/dp/B00AR16OLQ


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo l’attinenza.
> La scena è carina.


Il film è notevole.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è quando pensa alla zia morta per eccitarsi :carneval::rotfl:


Il problema è quando si vuole pensare di sapere tutto di un uomo continuando a pensare da donne.
E viceversa si intende.
Per questo la comunicazione è importante.
Mi stupisco che molte risposte alla mia banale affermazione abbiamo suscitato meraviglia.
L'uomo controlla sempre l'eccitazione per gestire i tempi del rapporto e non può farlo che mentalmente,  facendo convergere il pensiero su cose poco eccitanti per poi ricondurlo su temi che lo sono. Si fa l'amore con la testa, non col pene. Parte tutto da lì, a cominciare dal desiderio, che se non c'è ci si può anche mettere a giocare a Monopoli. 
Se l'uomo non sa controllare i tempi - e accade a chi è alle prime armi - viene in tre minuti. 
Ai tempi d'oro duravo abbastanza per fare più posizioni e far venire lei, che era altrettanto lenta.
Un'ora almeno. So che tra preliminari, penetrazione e relax successivo ci passavamo i pomeriggi.
C'era una discreta sintonia, che con gli anni si è persa perché avevamo sempre meno tempo e per fare sesso bene è necessario.
Ora non so. Mi sento un atleta fuori allenamento che può fare ancora tanta... teoria.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una chiave di lettura, possibile, ma non assoluta, secondo me
> 
> Nel "trattenersi" non c'è altruismo, ovviamente, ma non necessariamente c'è l'egoismo che riporta alla immagine che descrivi
> 
> ...


Skorpio, possiamo almeno noi maschi uscire dalla filosofia ed essere pratici?
Qual è il tempo media definibile per un rapporto soddisfacente? Basta mezz'ora esclusi preliminari?
La nostra donna vuole almeno un'ora?
Le bastano 5 minuti per raggiungere un orgasmo è chiuderla lì?
Ne devi fare due di fila?
Hai due donne a disposizione?
Ci si regola di conseguenza.
;-)


----------



## Lara3 (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, possiamo almeno noi maschi uscire dalla filosofia ed essere pratici?
> Qual è il tempo media definibile per un rapporto soddisfacente? Basta mezz'ora esclusi preliminari?
> La nostra donna vuole almeno un'ora?
> Le bastano 5 minuti per raggiungere un orgasmo è chiuderla lì?
> ...


Ooooh Danny ...
Dal mio punto di vista sei ingenuo...
Un rapporto può durare da un minimo di 1 minuto fino a 24 ore. 
La soddisfazione non dipende solamente dal tempo, ma escluderei che un rapporto sotto 30 minuti sia soddisfacente.
PS non sono una ninfomane


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ooooh Danny ...
> *Dal mio punto di vista sei ingenuo...
> *Un rapporto può durare da un minimo di 1 minuto fino a 24 ore.
> La soddisfazione non dipende solamente dal tempo, ma *escluderei che un rapporto sotto 30 minuti sia soddisfacente*.
> PS non sono una ninfomane


E io che ho detto?
PS Non c'era bisogno di precisarlo... 
PS2 24 ore?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> PS Non c'era bisogno di precisarlo...


Per come la penso io un rapporto non inizia nella camera da letto. Inizia molto prima. 
Per esempio immagina un uomo che in attesa della cena sta sul divano a guardare la Tv. 
Non si alza finché il cibo non è nel piatto. Anzi anche 5’ dopo con la scusa che c’era qualcosa di interessante alla Tv. Per poi lamentarsi che il cibo è freddo, che il sugo non è il massimo ecc. Si alza dopo la cena senza neanche mettere i suoi piatti nel lavandino. Si sveste mettendo le cose a lavare tutte a rovescio. Dopo la doccia lascia un lago dietro a lui...
Con che spirito si accetta poi un approccio sessuale ?
Basterebbero almeno 2’ prima della cena per apparecchiare, aiutare 5’ dopo cena e fare in modo di gestire le sue cose con un po’ di rispetto verso che lava, stira, ecc.
24 ore inteso come tempo che passa dall’ultimo quello che voi chiamate solitamente rapporto fino al nuovo rapporto.
Nel rapporto che ho con il mio amante il tempo tra due è un lungo preliminare, una preparazione al cosiddetto rapporto. 
Fatto di sguardi, gesti, carezze, corteggiamento.
Anche se ... non credo che abbiamo mai avuto la pazienza di aspettare più di 3/4 ore dall’inizio dell’incontro.  E neanche avuto la pazienza di aspettare 24 fino al prossimo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, possiamo almeno noi maschi uscire dalla filosofia ed essere pratici?
> Qual è il tempo media definibile per un rapporto soddisfacente? Basta mezz'ora esclusi preliminari?
> La nostra donna vuole almeno un'ora?
> Le bastano 5 minuti per raggiungere un orgasmo è chiuderla lì?
> ...


Eh sai.. per me è complicato riportare il "soddisfacente" alla prestazione o alla tempistica

Ho avuto rapporti non completi dove sono uscito senza raggiungere l'orgasmo, che sono stati pienamente soddisfacenti

Dipende dal contesto..

Ammetto che io qualche volta ho chiesto (ma non ho chiesto ti è piaciuto, ho chiesto se era venuta) però non l'ho fatto con lo spirito del macho che verifica la sua potenza, ma con lo spirito di aprire a una conoscenza dell'altra persona.

Una volta in effetti , a seguito di questa domanda, successe un casino della Madonna di cui a suo tempo già accennai in qualche 3d sperso nel forum


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Per come la penso io un rapporto non inizia nella camera da letto. Inizia molto prima*.
> Per esempio immagina un uomo che in attesa della cena sta sul divano a guardare la Tv.
> Non si alza finché il cibo non è nel piatto. Anzi anche 5’ dopo con la scusa che c’era qualcosa di interessante alla Tv. Per poi lamentarsi che il cibo è freddo, che il sugo non è il massimo ecc. Si alza dopo la cena senza neanche mettere i suoi piatti nel lavandino. Si sveste mettendo le cose a lavare tutte a rovescio. Dopo la doccia lascia un lago dietro a lui...
> Con che spirito si accetta poi un approccio sessuale ?
> Basterebbero almeno 2’ prima della cena per apparecchiare, aiutare 5’ dopo cena e fare in modo di gestire le sue cose con un po’ di rispetto verso che lava, stira, ecc.


Certo, inizia dall'attrazione e dal desiderio, che vengono a mancare se non c'è più la stima.
PS Ma sono davvero ancora così diffusi gli uomini così?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sai.. per me è complicato riportare il "soddisfacente" alla prestazione o alla tempistica
> 
> Ho avuto rapporti non completi dove sono uscito senza raggiungere l'orgasmo, che sono stati pienamente soddisfacenti
> 
> ...


Anche secondo me dovrebbe essere questa l'interpretazione più corretta da dare a questa domanda.
Anche perché me la sono sentita rivolgere anch'io.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche secondo me dovrebbe essere questa l'interpretazione più corretta da dare a questa domanda.
> Anche perché me la sono sentita rivolgere anch'io.


Può essere una opzione, si

Dipende dai contesti

Ovvio che se te la rivolge il primo biscaro che 2 ore prima ti ha agganciato ai cessi della discoteca, può benissimo essere una verifica prestazionale, dato l'intero contesto.

Perché già quel che è avvenuto prima rientra in una sorta di "prestazione" (ti sto agganciando, sono bravo? Ti sto divertendo sono bravo? Ti sto stuzzicando sono bravo?... Ti sto proponendo sono bravo?..)

Può essere una continuazione di prestazione, dove a quel punto .. a trombata fatta e a "cerchio chiuso" la domanda "ti è piaciuto, son stato bravo?" Trova una logica e naturale collocazione

Può ... (Ipotesi, non certezza)


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai la costante necessità di tenere sotto controllo l'uomo con cui stai. Ne sei consapevole?
> Sì ritarda l'orgasmo - come sappiamo tutti - per non venire troppo presto o prima della donna.
> Lo si fa comunemente ed è una modalità tutta maschile di gestire il proprio piacere.



Certo che ne sono consapevole...se non lo fossi, come potrei giocarci? :carneval::carneval:

E ho capito io che è una modalità tutta maschile. 
Fortunatamente di non tutti 


Io sto dicendo che come donna quella modalità di cercare il mimo piacere non mi piace e sto inoltre dicendo che esistono mille altri modi per giocare con il piacere senza necessariamente rimanere incastrati (secondo me) nella penetrazione.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son perso qualcosa?


Ah boh...se non lo sai tu


----------



## Lara3 (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, inizia dall'attrazione e dal desiderio, che vengono a mancare se non c'è più la stima.
> PS Ma sono davvero ancora così diffusi gli uomini così?


A quale uomo ti riferisci ?
A quello disteso sul divano ecc o quello che continua a corteggiarmi anche dopo 3 anni ?
Esistono tutti e due .


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Non te ne sei mai accorta.
> E nessuno te ne ha mai parlato.


può essere 



danny ha detto:


> Stai parlando di un uomo?



più di uno


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una chiave di lettura, possibile, ma non assoluta, secondo me
> 
> Nel "trattenersi" non c'è altruismo, ovviamente, ma non necessariamente c'è l'egoismo che riporta alla immagine che descrivi
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 

Ma propri perchè sono consapevole che siamo uno il mezzo dell'altro, parte del piacere è discutere insieme che tipo di mezzo si è uno per l'altra. 

Il duro che dura, legato alla penetrazione, non solo non mi entusiasma, ma mi annoia. 
Come mi annoia il rapporto basato esclusivamente sulla penetrazione.

Un discorso è la "sveltina" dettata dalla foia, dove il desiderio è "mangiarsi" uno con l'altro.
Ma se se ogni rapporto ruota intorno solo ed esclusivamente intorno alla penetrazione, intesa come unica via al godere insieme...per me è noia. 
Mi piace il cazzo, mica che no, ma mi piace di più il maschio che lo porta e lo da 

A me piace giocare


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il film è notevole.


Anche secondo me

Parla di tante cose, e in special modo di solitudine

Che vedo magistralmente rappresentata in questa scena

[video=youtube;8yh1n9jA4NU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yh1n9jA4NU[/video]


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :up: :up:
> 
> (Venditti si .. è un po' sull'*omo tragico e distrutto*.. :rotfl: )


Ecco...ho ampiamente dato con quell'omo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> tempo fa, anni forse ormai...ne avevo parlato in un 3d.
> (3d divertente...era uscito di tutto...l'uomo che sa parlare col suo cazzo pareva una sorta di chimera immaginaria, a quanto emergeva, frutto dei miei deliri autoreferenziali :rotfl
> 
> Il maschile è un uomo che sa parlare col suo cazzo.
> ...


sai che mi fai paura a volte. Immagino che tu abbia un compagno che e' un maschio ALFA , anzi, ALFISSIMA. uno che non ha debolezze, non sta male, non ha neanche mai un mal di gola, non e' debole, e' forte, sa quello che vuole, e' deciso ma dolce , forte ma tenero, delicato ma intraprendente, Alto ma anche  basso a richiesta, bianco ma un po' anche nero , Muscoloso ma esile e a volte uno po grasso. Cioe' in pratica l'uomo che desideri non esiste.  Anche mia sorella la pensa come te infatti e' cordialmente single da sempre : gli uomini li fa scappare


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> gli uomini li fa scappare


Tu sei tra quelli che la donna è brava se "si sa tenere" l'uomo?


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sai che mi fai paura a volte. Immagino che tu abbia un compagno che e' un maschio ALFA , anzi, ALFISSIMA. uno che non ha debolezze, non sta male, non ha neanche mai un mal di gola, non e' debole, e' forte, sa quello che vuole, e' deciso ma dolce , forte ma tenero, delicato ma intraprendente, Alto ma anche  basso a richiesta, bianco ma un po' anche nero , Muscoloso ma esile e a volte uno po grasso. Cioe' in pratica l'uomo che desideri non esiste.  Anche mia sorella la pensa come te infatti e' cordialmente single da sempre : gli uomini li fa scappare



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il mio compagno è un maschio che conosce le sue debolezze. Che non ne ha vergogna.
E che non ha remore nel mettermele in mano.

E mi sta insegnando a fare altrettanto. 

E' un maschio che non si dimentica del bambino 

E quando rompo i coglioni, e li rompo creativamente e intensivamente, non ha il minimo timore ad mettermi i denti alla gola 

Dubito che abbiamo la stessa idea di alfa.
Per me alfa è chi, conscio del suo potere, lo sa mettere in mezzo nello spazio relazionale.
Proprio perchè ne è conscio, può decidere cosa farne. 
Anche donarlo. (perchè sa che non si può donare, ciò che non si possiede) 

Sono poco alfa io, in questa prospettiva...che al mio potere sono fin troppo legata. 
Il mio fioretto di natale è aprir le mani...

Ma se non ci fosse G. ...non mi verrebbe neppure in mente di farlo


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu sei tra quelli che la donna è brava se "si sa tenere" l'uomo?


...io ero bravissima allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

finivano invischiati nelle mie dinamiche come topi :facepalm:


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ne sono consapevole...se non lo fossi, come potrei giocarci? :carneval::carneval:
> 
> E ho capito io che è una modalità tutta maschile.
> *Fortunatamente di non tutt*i
> ...


Corsivo: Non l'ho negato. 
Neretto: come fai a esserne sicura? Se un uomo avverte qualsiasi resistenza in una donna su certi argomenti che mettono in discussione la sua visione del sesso, tace. Di solito la maggior parte degli uomini non parla affatto in maniera sincera di come gestisce realmente il rapporto sessuale, proprio per evitare valutazioni fastidiose da parte del partner.
E per molti, è più valido accondiscendere alle manifeste esigenze femminili  piuttosto che condividere la propria visione che potrebbe non essere compresa o giudicata.
A me questo non piace: sono paritario anche nel sesso. I trucchetti nascosti, le ansie celate, le esigenze inespresse tutte per far credere alla donna di essere la dea  che mi gratifica col dono del sesso non mi attirano. Uomo e donna sono due corpi alla ricerca entrambi del piacere personale. C'è piacere nel dare, sicuramente, ma se non si riceve in maniera adeguata diventa solo frustrazione per una parte.
Il sesso è uno scambio sincrono di piacere. E per sincrono intendo dire che deve funzionare per entrambi allo stesso modo e questo modo va compreso attraverso lo scambio sincero di informazioni.
Pensare solo alla spontaneità o all'intuito come motore dell'evoluzione sessuale della coppia è ingenuo, mentre è sbagliato lasciare dei "non detti" per compiacere o non infastidire l'altro.
Quando sono arrivato qui ci fu una levata di scudi perché mia moglie mi espose anche la questione delle dimensioni del sesso dell'amante (nella realtà fu un racconto molto più articolato di emozioni e sensazioni).
L'arrivare anche a trattare di questo fu una conseguenza del livello di intimità che noi avevamo raggiunto all'epoca. 
Dopo 25 anni insieme mi sembra il minimo... ma questa è una mia esigenza specifica. 
Mi fa un po' specie invece notare una certa resistenza in generale, non per questo argomento specifico, si intende, che può essere avvertito come irrispettoso o doloroso, ma per questioni molto più pratiche e legate, queste sì, alla coppia, quasi come se il sesso conservasse una sacralità che fa paura violare o fosse in certi casi uno strumento di controllo  e dominio dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :up: :up:
> 
> (Venditti si .. è un po' sull'omo tragico e distrutto.. :rotfl: )


La canzone parla di una morta di eroina.
Non capisco cosa faccia ridere.
Non capisco cosa abbia a che fare sul “tipo” di uomo.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A quale uomo ti riferisci ?
> A quello disteso sul divano ecc o quello che continua a corteggiarmi anche dopo 3 anni ?
> Esistono tutti e due .


A quello che ha citato tu.
Quello che non aiuta mai in casa.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io ero bravissima allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> finivano invischiati nelle mie dinamiche come topi :facepalm:


Ci finivano loro però .

Semplicemente chiedevo ad Alberto come  "deve essere" per non far scappare gli uomini. Tenerseli. Mi e' venuta l'immagine di lui che come massimo riconoscimento a una donna, dopo che gli ha risposto  "siiiiii (mi e' piaciuto. Poi silenzio )", dice  "certo che tu sai come tenerti un uomo".

Volevo sapere se c'era del vero.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci finivano loro però .
> 
> Semplicemente chiedevo ad Alberto come  "deve essere" per non far scappare gli uomini. Tenerseli. Mi e' venuta l'immagine di lui che come massimo riconoscimento a una donna, dopo che gli ha risposto  "siiiiii (mi e' piaciuto. Poi silenzio )", dice  "certo che tu sai come tenerti un uomo".
> 
> Volevo sapere se c'era del vero.


mi sono perso qualcosa per strada....  puoi riformulare tenendo conto delle sfumature (non e' che ogni volta che si fa sesso parte la raffica di domande...) p.s. 5 minuti fa mia moglie mi ha chiesto "ti piaccio ancora nonostante sia grassa?" (pesa 53 kg per la cronaca) . 20 minuti fa al bar la guardavo e pensavo tra me e me "mi piace proprio".....


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu sei tra quelli che la donna è brava se "si sa tenere" l'uomo?


no, mai pensata questa. L'uomo (generalmente) e' molto meno complesso di quanto pensi. Parafrasando Parodi, una donna per "tenersi"  l'uomo basta che :

1) sia un po' zoccola (con lui) 

2) Gli faccia da mangiare

3) NON ROMPA I COGLIONI..........


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa per strada....  puoi riformulare tenendo conto delle sfumature (non e' che ogni volta che si fa sesso parte la raffica di domande...) p.s. 5 minuti fa mia moglie mi ha chiesto "ti piaccio ancora nonostante sia grassa?" (pesa 53 kg per la cronaca) . 20 minuti fa al bar la guardavo e pensavo tra me e me "mi piace proprio".....


E' una domanda già esplicita.
Potrebbe anche andare così:
"Sono troppo grassa!"
"Ma va, sei bellissima, e da quando non sei più quasi anoressica sei tornata un fiore"
"Ecco, vedi, sono grassa, lo pensi, dimmi che lo pensi"
"No, sei bella".
La richiesta di conferme è un classico di tante donne.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa per strada....  puoi riformulare tenendo conto delle sfumature (non e' che ogni volta che si fa sesso parte la raffica di domande...) p.s. 5 minuti fa mia moglie mi ha chiesto "ti piaccio ancora nonostante sia grassa?" (pesa 53 kg per la cronaca) . 20 minuti fa al bar la guardavo e pensavo tra me e me "mi piace proprio".....


Riformulo. Tieni conto che una domanda come  "ti e' piaciuto?", rivolta a me, aprirebbe la strada che non vorresti probabilmente aprire (se ho bene inteso), quella cioè del  "questo molto, questo meno" 

Sei tra quelli che pensano che la donna debba adoperarsi per non far scappare l'uomo? Ivi comprese risposte poco sincere, all'occorrenza?


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho negato.
> Neretto: come fai a esserne sicura? Se un uomo avverte qualsiasi resistenza in una donna su certi argomenti che mettono in discussione la sua visione del sesso, tace. Di solito la maggior parte degli uomini non parla affatto in maniera sincera di come gestisce realmente il rapporto sessuale, proprio per evitare valutazioni fastidiose da parte del partner.
> E per molti, è più valido accondiscendere alle manifeste esigenze femminili piuttosto che condividere la propria visione che potrebbe non essere compresa o giudicata.
> A me questo non piace: sono paritario anche nel sesso. I trucchetti nascosti, le ansie celate, le esigenze inespresse tutte per far credere alla donna di essere la dea che mi gratifica col dono del sesso non mi attirano. Uomo e donna sono due corpi alla ricerca entrambi del piacere personale. C'è piacere nel dare, sicuramente, ma se non si riceve in maniera adeguata diventa solo frustrazione per una parte.
> ...


neretto...ne sono sicura perchè nel mio girovagare ne ho incontrati alcuni, di uomini, che non usavano quella modalità. 
E attraverso loro ho imparato che esistono parecchie varianti sul tema 

Certo. Non ho mai avuto remore a parlar di sesso con i maschi. Che fossero amici (e io ho avuto solo ed esclusivamente amici maschi, tolta qualche femmina ma che conto sulle dita delle due mani, letteralmente) che fossero amanti che fossero relazioni più strette. 

Per me la sessualità, il sesso, le pratiche, l'esplorazione della sessualità è sempre stata una condizione sine qua non per andar oltre la serata. 
Per le mie dinamiche anche eh. Sono una manipolatrice, in fondo. 

E ho sempre trovato moltissimo divertimento e appagamento l'entrar dentro al maschio di turno per vedere cosa si poteva trovare.
Anche giocando con le posizioni del potere. E questa è l'altra mia caratteristica. Ineludibile per me. 
Perchè mi compone e perchè mi piace, il potere. 

Un amante, non so bene se fosse o meno un complimento perchè quando me l'ha detto stava tentando di decidere di troncare con me, mi ha detto che ero un buco nero. 
Io l'ho preso anche come un complimento, ma dubito che lui intendesse solo il complimento. 
E non aveva tutti i torti, non mi ero comportata moto bene con lui e ci avevo giocato pesantemente attraverso l'affetto.
Vessazione. Altra questione a cui, se non sono attenta, finisco dentro. 

Di base ho sempre pensato che le mie muraglie affettive fossero "la norma" e ci sono voluti anni per rendermi definitivamente conto che no, quel tipo di schermo e quella tendenza alla solitudine fondamentale non sono la norma e spesso le persone sono esposte senza filtri ai loro sentimenti. 

Nel frattempo...ho vagato e fatto esperienza  

Per me sincrono non significa allo stesso modo, anzi. Significa la libertà di andar ognuno a modo suo e trovar la strada per compenetrarsi. Non compensarsi. 
Con G., ma anche con quegli uomini con cui sono stata davvero bene, la sensazione era di essere allo specchio. Non perchè si trovava la stessa immagine, ma perchè le immagini proiettate finivano nella compenetrazione (tipo quando davanti allo specchio tu muovi la mano sinistra e l'immagine nello specchio la destra). 

Sui non detti sono più che d'accordo.
Ed è il motivo per cui mi ostino a parlare di quello spazio relazionale in cui mettere luci e ombre. 
Quel posto dove il dare è scontato e si discute e co-costruisce insieme il cosa e il come. 
Anche a costo di perdersi. Anzi...mettendo sul piatto della scommessa proprio il perdersi.
Perdere il "noi" quando il noi comporta la perdita di sè. (che poi...se mancano i sè, mi sono sempre chiesta da chi fosse composto quel noi che ne deriva. Il "progetto" per esempio è una risposta che mi è comprensibile)

Il sesso è storicamente uno strumento di dominio ed espressione di potere. 
Io penso che la linea di confine riguardi il saperlo in modo condiviso, e quindi giocarci assieme comprendendo quel che comporta anche storicamente il sesso fra uomo e donna, oppure rivestirlo dell'ammore e dei buoni sentimenti pensando di essere così al riparo delle implicazioni. 

E non perchè il sesso è cattivo o gli individui sono cattivi.
Ma perchè in quanto umani siamo legati al potere di noi stessi su questa terra.
Ed è esattamente su questo che il gioco evolutivo si sostiene. 

Qui poi si entrerebbe nel territorio delicato del potere scambiato con la forza bruta o con la vessazione della manipolazione...ma saremmo parecchio ot.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Riformulo. Tieni conto che una domanda come  "ti e' piaciuto?", r*ivolta a me, aprirebbe la strada  del  "questo molto, questo meno"*
> 
> ?


Mi sembra corretto, no?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> no, mai pensata questa. L'uomo (generalmente) e' molto meno complesso di quanto pensi. Parafrasando Parodi, una donna per "tenersi"  l'uomo basta che :
> 
> 1) sia un po' zoccola (con lui)
> 
> ...



Capito.

Lasciamo stare Parodi, va


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La canzone parla di una morta di eroina.
> Non capisco cosa faccia ridere.
> Non capisco cosa abbia a che fare sul “tipo” di uomo.


L'aggancio che volevo fare (ironico peraltro) non era sulla canzone ma sul tipo di uomo

Che Venditti un po tragico è, diciamocelo 

Che poi a me piace pure, Venditti

Se quella canzone non ti va bene , prendi questa, non ci sono più morti ne eroina, ma l'uomo tragico resta 

PS io la notte prima degli esami ero a fare il bagno nelle fontane perché si era vinto il mondiale in Spagna

[video=youtube;FxYaH-fb0E8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxYaH-fb0E8[/video]


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci finivano loro però .
> 
> Semplicemente chiedevo ad Alberto come  "deve essere" per non far scappare gli uomini. Tenerseli. Mi e' venuta l'immagine di lui che come massimo riconoscimento a una donna, dopo che gli ha risposto  "siiiiii (mi e' piaciuto. Poi silenzio )", dice  "certo che tu sai come tenerti un uomo".
> 
> Volevo sapere se c'era del vero.


Ci finivano loro...in dinamica però.

Non è esclusa una mia parte di responsabilità nel loro finirci. 
(anche perchè a me dava parecchio piacere vederli rotolare in quel vischio...salvo poi annoiarmi perchè finivo per ritenerli degli smidollati). 

Quella cosa del tenersi un uomo non l'ho mai capita bene neppure io.
Più che altro perchè l'ho sempre interpretata al negativo. Ossia "trattenere". 

Sto scoprendo che "tenere" (nel significato vicino al sostenere, che comporta la stima di quell'uomo e il desiderio di averlo) mi piace di più.
Ma resto convinta che non sia un qualcosa di unilaterale e unidirezionale. 

Serve la compartecipazione di entrambi. Ad ogni livello relazionale. 
E la consapevolezza condivisa dei significati che ognuno mette lì dentro.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Riformulo. Tieni conto che una domanda come  "ti e' piaciuto?", rivolta a me, aprirebbe la strada che non vorresti probabilmente aprire (se ho bene inteso), quella cioè del  "questo molto, questo meno" Sei tra quelli che pensano che la donna debba adoperarsi per non far scappare l'uomo? Ivi comprese risposte poco sincere, all'occorrenza?


risposta secca "NO" ma anche impegnarsi un pochino per rendere equo il rapporto. Sai quanti rospi ho ingoiato in silenzio per far funzionare il rapporto? (non parlo del tradimento ) . Sentirsi trattato come un coglione 10 volte al giorno quando tu hai capito e lei no e' a volte un po' frustrante.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve la compartecipazione di entrambi. Ad ogni livello relazionale.
> E la consapevolezza condivisa dei significati che ognuno mette lì dentro.


esatto di ENTRAMBI , non di uno solo


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra corretto, no?


Se e' fatta con quello scopo, per me è una domanda verso cui mi posso aprire. Dall'altra parte però esigo ascolto, a quel punto. Se e' una domanda volta ad ottenere che  "tu si, che fai godere una donna", senza altre "complicazioni", hai sbagliato proprio a rivolgerla a me. Nel senso che non ho più intenzione di prestare condiscendenza.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> risposta secca "NO" ma anche impegnarsi un pochino per rendere equo il rapporto. *Sai quanti rospi ho ingoiato in silenzio per far funzionare il rapporto*? (non parlo del tradimento ) . Sentirsi trattato come un coglione 10 volte al giorno quando tu hai capito e lei no e' a volte un po' frustrante.


Cioè?
Se vuoi sfogarti...


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> risposta secca "NO" ma anche impegnarsi un pochino per rendere equo il rapporto. Sai quanti rospi ho ingoiato in silenzio per far funzionare il rapporto? (non parlo del tradimento ) . Sentirsi trattato come un coglione 10 volte al giorno quando tu hai capito e lei no e' a volte un po' frustrante.


Quindi insomma, almeno a letto vada per il 10 e lode????
Boh.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se e' fatta con quello scopo, per me è una domanda verso cui mi posso aprire. Dall'altra parte però esigo ascolto, a quel punto. *Se e' una domanda volta ad ottenere che  "tu si, che fai godere una donna", senza altre "complicazioni",* hai sbagliato proprio a rivolgerla a me. Nel senso che non ho più intenzione di prestare condiscendenza.


Neretto: beh, oserei sperare che non sia fatta per quello scopo.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> esatto di ENTRAMBI , non di uno solo


Tutti e due, ognun per sè e insieme.

Sì, entrambi ha questo significato 

E' quando in entrambi si finisce a sovrapporre i due che iniziano i dolori...che a quel punto i percorsi da intersecanti diventano paralleli, per quanto l'illusione ottica dica che si uniti


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: beh, oserei sperare che non sia fatta per quello scopo.


Oh.
Pure io eh.
Poi vorrei vedere quanti ascolterebbero.
Io così non la farei mai, sta domanda, non ne avrei il coraggio.
Parlerei al limite del positivo che c'è stato per me. Anche se penso che se il silenzio del dopo e' un buon silenzio, il discorso lo si può rimandare.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> risposta secca "NO" ma anche impegnarsi un pochino per rendere equo il rapporto. Sai quanti rospi ho ingoiato in silenzio per far funzionare il rapporto? (non parlo del tradimento ) . *Sentirsi trattato come un coglione 10 volte al giorno quando tu hai capito e lei no e' a volte un po' frustrante*.



E non ne discutevate?
Del coglione e della frustrazione intendo, di come ti sentivi rispetto ai suoi atteggiamenti, di come percepivi il suo non capire dalla tua prospettiva

Se io trattassi G come un coglione (e ho la tendenza a farlo, o perlomeno provarci) non ne esco mica a tarallucci e vino eh. 

non a caso dicevo del non aver timore ad azzannare alla gola. Era letterale. 

Se esagero...io so che sentirò i denti.
E a volte esagero lo stesso...ma è evidente che sia una mia scelta provocatoria e una mia responsabilità. Di cui sicuramente pagherò il conto. 

Nel tempo sta diventando un gioco di provocazione condiviso. 
Ma se la faccio fuori dal vaso...poi pulisco.

E vale anche a parti invertite ovviamente.
Abbiamo entrambi le zanne...ed entrambi non abbiam remore ad usarle.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io così non la farei mai, sta domanda, non ne avrei il coraggio.
> .


Non mi sento di escludere che tra 100 uomini che non la fanno, ce ne sia una discreta percentuale che evita per il motivo che dici


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi sento di escludere che tra 100 uomini che non la fanno, ce ne sia una discreta percentuale che evita per il motivo che dici



Mica è un'onta. Anche perché, se mal posta, e' una domanda da cui può scaturire un certo disagio.


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ma io sta roba del "ti è piaciuto?" l aborro.
Ma che vuol dire? Io mica sono parte passiva/spettatrice? Io sono parte del piacere mica lo subisco.
E sta altra fissa maschile di stare lì a stantuffare all'infinito che ad un certo punto stai lì a pensare nel mentre alle cose da fare e ti estranei...
Marte vs venere


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io sta roba del "ti è piaciuto?" l aborro.
> Ma che vuol dire? Io mica sono parte passiva/spettatrice? Io sono parte del piacere mica lo subisco.
> E sta altra fissa maschile di stare lì a stantuffare all'infinito che ad un certo punto stai lì a pensare nel mentre alle cose da fare e ti estranei...
> Marte vs venere


Oh.
Alberto ha parlato di una sorta di  "rimessa in equità" del rapporto.

Ti ci trovi?


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> Alberto ha parlato di una sorta di  "rimessa in equità" del rapporto.
> 
> Ti ci trovi?


Ma de che? Ancora sta equità? Nel sesso tutto vale se fa piacere ad entrambi. Se mi piace darti piacere non lo faccio per essere incensato:sonar:


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma de che? Ancora sta equità? *Nel sesso tutto vale se fa piacere ad entrambi*. Se mi piace darti piacere non lo faccio per essere incensato:sonar:


Questa è equità.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

PS. Una cosa noto, in questa discussione:
le più esigenti - e le più restie ad accettare qualcosa che non gradiscono o a indicare cosa non apprezzano - sono le donne.
O è un'impressione?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma de che? Ancora sta equità? Nel sesso tutto vale se fa piacere ad entrambi. Se mi piace darti piacere non lo faccio per essere incensato:sonar:


Eh. Ma lui sostiene che, attesi i rospi ingoiati fuori dal letto, almeno a letto sto  "bilanciamento" ci deve stare.
Il mondo è bello in quanto vario, figuriamoci, sarà che ho passato di peggio, ma insomma...
Una domanda e' fatta di parole.
Ti
e'
piaciuto?

Tre semplicissime parole che però aprono un mondo sul  "questo no", più che altro  

Povera bilancia.


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS. Una cosa noto, in questa discussione:
> le più esigenti - e le più restie ad accettare qualcosa che non gradiscono - sono le donne.
> O è un'impressione?


Ma qui c'è da scomodare la genetica e madre natura, gli uomini mediamente pensano non so con che percentuale al sesso in una giornata vs alle doonne. Roba 20:1. Ciò vi porta ad una maggiore disponibilità, apertura, ..


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma lui sostiene che, attesi i rospi ingoiati fuori dal letto, almeno a letto sto  "bilanciamento" ci deve stare.
> Il mondo è bello in quanto vario, figuriamoci, sarà che ho passato di peggio, ma insomma...
> Una domanda e' fatta di parole.
> Ti
> ...


Cioè a letto si fanno i conti?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS. Una cosa noto, in questa discussione:
> le più esigenti - e le più restie ad accettare qualcosa che non gradiscono o a indicare cosa non apprezzano - sono le donne.
> O è un'impressione?


Non so le altre, posso parlare per me. Io sono andata pure oltre lo "sforzarmi di farlo", e un consiglio o una discussione alla fine sarebbe stato visto come colpa mia. La domanda alla fine non si sognava di farla, in quanto la bugia sarebbe stata così evidente da farlo diventare moscio persino a lui.

Che ti devo dire?
Direi che per parte mia a sto punto perseverare su questa strada sarebbe diabolico.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cioè a letto si fanno i conti?


No. A fine. "performance" qualcuno ingoia il rospo.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma qui c'è da scomodare la genetica e madre natura, gli uomini mediamente pensano non so con che percentuale al sesso in una giornata vs alle doonne. Roba 20:1. Ciò vi porta ad una maggiore disponibilità, apertura, ..


Non credo sia questa la ragione.
Se penso alla mia storia, io so che tra me e mia moglie c'era molta intimità verbale, ci dicevamo di tutto, ma so anche che lei si disinteressava del mio piacere.
Ovvero che le cose che esprimevo e spiegavo io poi non trovavano alcuna realizzazione.
Era lei a voler gestire anche questo spazio, con i suoi tempi, i suoi desideri, le sue modalità.
Non era frustrante solo perché il mio desiderio per lei è sempre stato forte, potente.
Adesso che non lo è, fare l'amore con lei comunque non mi attira più.


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. A fine. "performance" qualcuno ingoia il rospo.


Ma manco per niente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'aggancio che volevo fare (ironico peraltro) non era sulla canzone ma sul tipo di uomo
> 
> Che Venditti un po tragico è, diciamocelo
> 
> ...


Tragico? 
Certo che se si parla di una morta di eroina non si può che essere tragici.
L’argomento l’ha scelto lui, indubbiamente, ma le canzoni non devono parlare della realtà?
In “Notte prima degli esami” è semmai nostalgico. 
Ho idea che non ascolti con attenzione le parole delle canzoni. Non sei l’unico. 

Torniamo al concetto. Cosa intendi per uomo tragico?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente.


Ma cosa dici???

Sono una sensibilona io oramai sull'argomento


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS. Una cosa noto, in questa discussione:
> le più esigenti - e le più restie ad accettare qualcosa che non gradiscono o a indicare cosa non apprezzano - sono le donne.
> O è un'impressione?


A me sembra che sia stata contestata la forma ovvero la domanda finale.
Ma che domanda vuoi fare alla fine? Durante tutte mummie mute? Se una cosa non mi va e ne preferisco un’altra lo dico, non è che si compila il questionario alla fine. Se voglio essere toccata in un punto, prendo la mano e ce la porto. E lui viceversa. Durante si dicono sì e no.
Tutti muti?


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia questa la ragione.
> Se penso alla mia storia, io so che tra me e mia moglie c'era molta intimità verbale, ci dicevamo di tutto, ma so anche che lei si disinteressava del mio piacere.
> Ovvero che le cose che esprimevo e spiegavo io poi non trovavano alcuna realizzazione.
> Era lei a voler gestire anche questo spazio, con i suoi tempi, i suoi desideri, le sue modalità.
> ...


Non lo so, qui parlai illo tempore di richieste fuori dalla mia portata da parte di mio marito. Ci ho riflettuto a lungo, anche se farlo per lui. Ma per me è rimasto un no. Sta cosa aumentò la frattura all' epoca perché diedi un peso diverso alla cosa. Ora invece ci scherziamo su. Abbiamo una confidenza da camerati quasi. Ma ci sono dei perimetri personali inviolabili che bisogna rispettare. Se la frustrazione è maggiore dell'amore dell'altro(inteso come accettazione dei limiti) diventa un problema. Forse hai calcato troppo la mano, forse l'hai fatta sentire così dea da meritare altro oltre te. Supposizioni. Io da donna per amore non mi sento di dire si a tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tragico?
> Certo che se si parla di una morta di eroina non si può che essere tragici.
> L’argomento l’ha scelto lui, indubbiamente, ma le canzoni non devono parlare della realtà?
> In “Notte prima degli esami” è semmai nostalgico.
> ...


Io quando parla di Claudia e delle sue cosce tese chiuse come le chiese quando ti devi confessare, non sento nostalgia.. ma una lettura tragica di una situazione

Ripeto che a me Venditti cmq piace

Tu che senti?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia stata contestata la forma ovvero la domanda finale.
> Ma che domanda vuoi fare alla fine? Durante tutte mummie mute? Se una cosa non mi va e ne preferisco un’altra lo dico, non è che si compila il questionario alla fine. Se voglio essere toccata in un punto, prendo la mano e ce la porto. E lui viceversa. Durante si dicono sì e no.
> Tutti muti?


A volte un. "discorso" fatto un po' più articolato fuori dal momento aiuta.

Se ha un senso, vale a dire se ha un ascolto. E un certo grado di conoscenza. Altrimenti credo che più che si e no ci sia un guidare e un lasciarsi guidare. E un POTER chiedere  (difficilissimo) di essere guidati.


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tragico?
> Certo che se si parla di una morta di eroina non si può che essere tragici.
> L’argomento l’ha scelto lui, indubbiamente, ma le canzoni non devono parlare della realtà?
> In “Notte prima degli esami” è semmai nostalgico.
> ...


Chissà se avrà capito Giulia di Venditti? :carneval:si scherza skorpio


----------



## patroclo (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non lo so, q*ui parlai illo tempore di richieste fuori dalla mia portata da parte di mio marito*. Ci ho riflettuto a lungo, anche se farlo per lui. Ma per me è rimasto un no. Sta cosa aumentò la frattura all' epoca perché diedi un peso diverso alla cosa. Ora invece ci scherziamo su. Abbiamo una confidenza da camerati quasi. Ma ci sono dei perimetri personali inviolabili che bisogna rispettare. Se la frustrazione è maggiore dell'amore dell'altro(inteso come accettazione dei limiti) diventa un problema. Forse hai calcato troppo la mano, forse l'hai fatta sentire così dea da meritare altro oltre te. Supposizioni. Io da donna per amore non mi sento di dire si a tutto.


Non ricordo che tipo di richieste ti ha fatto, e quindi posso aggiungere che è tutto relativo.


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ricordo che tipo di richieste ti ha fatto, e quindi posso aggiungere che è tutto relativo.


Ma il punto è questo. Non si può universalizzare un desiderio. Se per me è troppo è troppo. Fuori dalla coppia è tutto relativo. A me interessa il mondo dentro la coppia.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non lo so, qui parlai illo tempore di richieste fuori dalla mia portata da parte di mio marito. Ci ho riflettuto a lungo, anche se farlo per lui. Ma per me è rimasto un no. Sta cosa aumentò la frattura all' epoca perché diedi un peso diverso alla cosa. Ora invece ci scherziamo su. Abbiamo una confidenza da camerati quasi. Ma ci sono dei perimetri personali inviolabili che bisogna rispettare. Se la frustrazione è maggiore dell'amore dell'altro(inteso come accettazione dei limiti) diventa un problema. Forse hai calcato troppo la mano, forse l'hai fatta sentire così dea da meritare altro oltre te. Supposizioni. Io da donna per amore non mi sento di dire si a tutto.


Non erano richieste tanto illegittime.
La cosa che trovavo più fastidiosa negli ultimi anni, per dire, era che lei, quando veniva, si alzava, se ne andava in bagno a lavarsi lasciando me ancora eccitato. Senza preoccuparsi di farmi venire o meno, cosa che spesso mi sono ritrovato a fare da solo.
E' vero che il tempo era poco, che c'erano mille cose da fare in casa, che qui e là, però...
Poi col tempo... niente più cunnilungus, pompini rarissimi e solo su richiesta accettata con riserva, limitazioni alle posizioni, cucchiaio o missionaria, a luci spente, quando io adoro la pecorina o stare a luci accese e guardarla - e questo mi eccita - , come facevamo un tempo, oppure farlo sempre sotto le coperte (coperte di lana, non piumone, quindi con scarsi spazi di manovra per me che sono 1,86 e che devo stare sopra) perché lei ha freddo, oppure fare solo penetrazione senza un accidenti di preliminare perché c'è poco tempo oppure fare solo i preliminari, eccitarmi e finire lì perché c'erano altre mille cose da fare...
Tutto questo era sopportabile perché io la desideravo molto, per cui facevo passare me e quello che volevo in secondo piano. 
Poi c'erano le richieste illegittime: fare l'amore in spiaggia (no, perché poi mi entra la sabbia), in auto in un parcheggio (no, perché non abbiamo tempo), andare in motel e starcene soli (no, perché non mi piacciono i motel e quando si ha una casa è meglio), usare la lavatrice, il tavolo, la scala, farlo davanti alla finestra, sul pavimento, nella doccia, di notte, in giro, no perché.... non mi interessa più, non abbiamo più l'età, non abbiamo tempo, oggi non ho voglia, domani, stasera, quando saremo soli, non siamo mai soli, uffa voglio stare sola, ho voglia ma adesso non possiamo, adesso non ho più voglia, buonanotte ho sonno...
E io?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quando parla di Claudia e delle sue cosce tese chiuse come le chiese quando ti devi confessare, non sento nostalgia.. ma una lettura tragica di una situazione
> 
> Ripeto che a me Venditti cmq piace
> 
> Tu che senti?


Una Claudia c'è stata per tutti ma mica è tragica.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia stata contestata la forma ovvero la domanda finale.
> Ma che domanda vuoi fare alla fine? *Durante tutte mummie mute?* Se una cosa non mi va e ne preferisco un’altra lo dico, non è che si compila il questionario alla fine. Se voglio essere toccata in un punto, prendo la mano e ce la porto. E lui viceversa. Durante si dicono sì e no.
> Tutti muti?


Ma che fai? Ti metti a fare conversazione durante?
Magari davanti a un caffè?:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Il "mettiti lì", "questo sì", "questo no", vieni sopra, aspetta, no, non così forte li dai per scontati.


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non erano richieste tanto illegittime.
> La cosa che trovavo più fastidiosa negli ultimi anni, per dire, era che lei, quando veniva, si alzava, se ne andava in bagno a lavarsi lasciando me ancora eccitato. Senza preoccuparsi di farmi venire o meno, cosa che spesso mi sono ritrovato a fare da solo.
> E' vero che il tempo era poco, che c'erano mille cose da fare in casa, che qui e là, però...
> Poi col tempo... niente più cunnilungus, pompini rarissimi e solo su richiesta accettata con riserva, limitazioni alle posizioni, cucchiaio o missionaria, a luci spente, quando io adoro la pecorina o stare a luci accese e guardarla - e questo mi eccita - , come facevamo un tempo, oppure farlo sempre sotto le coperte (coperte di lana, non piumone, quindi con scarsi spazi di manovra per me che sono 1,86 e che devo stare sopra) perché lei ha freddo, oppure fare solo penetrazione senza un accidenti di preliminare perché c'è poco tempo oppure fare solo i preliminari, eccitarmi e finire lì perché c'erano altre mille cose da fare...
> ...


Vabbè tutta fumo e niente arrosto. Tutta sta condivisione verbale si traduceva in: conta solo il mio piacere! Ma secondo me sei stato troppo accondiscendente, eri scontatissimo ai suoi occhi. E ha pebsato bene di cercare conferme altrove. Imho.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quando parla di Claudia e delle sue cosce tese chiuse come le chiese quando ti devi confessare, non sento nostalgia.. ma una lettura tragica di una situazione
> 
> Ripeto che a me Venditti cmq piace
> 
> Tu che senti?


Tragica? È la descrizione della prima volta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Chissà se avrà capito Giulia di Venditti? :carneval:si scherza skorpio


Magari no.
Ogni tanto leggo in giro interpretazioni di chi non ascolta le parole.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non erano richieste tanto illegittime.
> La cosa che trovavo più fastidiosa negli ultimi anni, per dire, era che lei, quando veniva, si alzava, se ne andava in bagno a lavarsi lasciando me ancora eccitato. Senza preoccuparsi di farmi venire o meno, cosa che spesso mi sono ritrovato a fare da solo.
> E' vero che il tempo era poco, che c'erano mille cose da fare in casa, che qui e là, però...
> Poi col tempo... niente più cunnilungus, pompini rarissimi e solo su richiesta accettata con riserva, limitazioni alle posizioni, cucchiaio o missionaria, a luci spente, quando io adoro la pecorina o stare a luci accese e guardarla - e questo mi eccita - , come facevamo un tempo, oppure farlo sempre sotto le coperte (coperte di lana, non piumone, quindi con scarsi spazi di manovra per me che sono 1,86 e che devo stare sopra) perché lei ha freddo, oppure fare solo penetrazione senza un accidenti di preliminare perché c'è poco tempo oppure fare solo i preliminari, eccitarmi e finire lì perché c'erano altre mille cose da fare...
> ...


E tu di tutto questo non dicevi nulla?
Cioè: sul serio il tuo desiderio di lei ti faceva soprassedere su tutto?

Se e' così la domanda non è  "e io?", ma è  "e io che cosa ho fatto?".


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che fai? Ti metti a fare conversazione durante?
> Magari davanti a un caffè?:sonar::sonar::sonar:
> Il "mettiti lì", "questo sì", "questo no", vieni sopra, aspetta, no, non così forte li dai per scontati.


Non ho capito.
Bisogna ricorrere all Var dopo? 
A me sembra normale parlare. Poi se ne può parlare anche in altri momenti. Ma l’idea di dover rassicurare alla fine mi sembra ridicolo.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vabbè tutta fumo e niente arrosto. Tutta sta condivisione verbale si traduceva in: conta solo il mio piacere! Ma secondo me sei stato troppo accondiscendente, eri scontatissimo ai suoi occhi. E ha pebsato bene di cercare conferme altrove. Imho.


Infatti la condivisione verbale deve essere finalizzata a realizzare entrambi i desideri degli elementi della coppia, nel nostro caso è stata solo utile a raggiungere un'intimità fine a sé stessa.
Infatti io ho barattato il mio desiderio col mio piacere.
A quel che sento non è una situazione rara.
Sul resto, io so di essere stato scontato. Come lo è chiunque dia ampie garanzie di sicurezza, fedeltà, amore, disponibilità.
Sai che c'è.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vabbè tutta fumo e niente arrosto. Tutta sta condivisione verbale si traduceva in: conta solo il mio piacere! Ma secondo me sei stato troppo accondiscendente, eri scontatissimo ai suoi occhi. E ha pebsato bene di cercare conferme altrove. Imho.


quoto
Dico una cosa che a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] dico ogni volta (ormai mi odia per questo ), aveva bisogno di essere buttata contro il muro (prima del tradimento, dopo e adesso)


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E tu di tutto questo non dicevi nulla?
> Cioè: sul serio il tuo desiderio di lei ti faceva soprassedere su tutto?
> 
> Se e' così la domanda non è  "e io?", ma è  "e io che cosa ho fatto?".


Ne abbiamo sempre parlato, certo.
Noi abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intimità.
Verbale.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tragica? È la descrizione della prima volta.


Si, vista da lui, però

Non ti posso far male.. etc.. etc.. se l'amore amore .. stai tranquilla.. 

È una lettura tragica, per me..

Oh la prima volta c'è per tutti, ma mica chi hai di fronte deve essere un macellaio eh?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti la condivisione verbale deve essere finalizzata a realizzare entrambi i desideri degli elementi della coppia, nel nostro caso è stata solo utile a raggiungere un'intimità fine a sé stessa.
> Infatti io ho barattato il mio desiderio col mio piacere.
> A quel che sento non è una situazione rara.
> Sul resto, io so di essere stato scontato. Come lo è chiunque dia ampie garanzie di sicurezza, fedeltà, amore, disponibilità.


Non ho capito il lavarsi prima della eiaculazione.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito il lavarsi prima della eiaculazione.


Lei si alzava e lavava. Non io.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Chissà se avrà capito Giulia di Venditti? :carneval:si scherza skorpio


Certo.. ma infatti è capace che Claudia era lì tutta bagnata che non aspettava altro..

È lui che la legge in maniera tragica.. ma va bene così 

Ripeto per la 4" volta che a me Venditti piace, un po' tragico in passato son stato pure io :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, vista da lui, però
> 
> Non ti posso far male.. etc.. etc.. se l'amore amore .. stai tranquilla..
> 
> ...


Ma sono le risposte a lei.
Ma che vergini hai conosciuto?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei si alzava e lavava. Non io.


Appunto. Perché lavarsi dopo l’orgasmo? Mica è sporca.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono le risposte a lei.
> Ma che vergini hai conosciuto?


Si .. ma nella testa sua, Brunetta

È una canzone che nasce da una sua fantasia, di come immagina lui


----------



## patroclo (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non erano richieste tanto illegittime.
> La cosa che trovavo più fastidiosa negli ultimi anni, per dire, era che lei, quando veniva, si alzava, se ne andava in bagno a lavarsi lasciando me ancora eccitato. Senza preoccuparsi di farmi venire o meno, cosa che spesso mi sono ritrovato a fare da solo.
> E' vero che il tempo era poco, che c'erano mille cose da fare in casa, che qui e là, però...
> Poi col tempo... niente più cunnilungus, pompini rarissimi e solo su richiesta accettata con riserva, limitazioni alle posizioni, cucchiaio o missionaria, a luci spente, quando io adoro la pecorina o stare a luci accese e guardarla - e questo mi eccita - , come facevamo un tempo, oppure farlo sempre sotto le coperte (coperte di lana, non piumone, quindi con scarsi spazi di manovra per me che sono 1,86 e che devo stare sopra) perché lei ha freddo, oppure fare solo penetrazione senza un accidenti di preliminare perché c'è poco tempo oppure fare solo i preliminari, eccitarmi e finire lì perché c'erano altre mille cose da fare...
> ...


....cose tristi che ho vissuto, la mia ex era decisamente meno stronza, diciamo che voi avete avuto uno sbalzo prestazionale decisamente più alto, e non so se è meglio o peggio.

E come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] continuo a non capire perchè e come fai, hai tanto da dire che il forum è una valvola di sfogo e quindi si tira fuori il peggio, non dico che lei sia da sfanculare ( discorso già affrontato tante volte) ma quanto meno essere iperleggittimato a farti i cazzi tuoi .......


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si .. ma nella testa sua, Brunetta
> 
> È una canzone che nasce da una sua fantasia, di come immagina lui


Ma che ne sai?
E non è nemmeno tragico. 
Veramente non so che idee tu abbia della prima volta di una ragazza. Forse hai l’idea di ragazze che una volta erano definite demi-vierge.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....cose tristi che ho vissuto, la mia ex era decisamente meno stronza, diciamo che voi avete avuto uno sbalzo prestazionale decisamente più alto, e non so se è meglio o peggio.
> 
> E come @_Nocciola_ continuo a non capire perchè e come fai, hai tanto da dire che il forum è una valvola di sfogo e quindi si tira fuori il peggio, non dico che lei sia da sfanculare ( discorso già affrontato tante volte) ma quanto meno essere iperleggittimato a farti i cazzi tuoi .......


Non è quello il punto.
Io ho avuto sempre molto forte il desiderio per mia moglie, tanto abbastanza da non farmi _vedere_ le altre in maniera adeguata anche solo ad iniziare una relazione extra. Mi stupivo per dire di trovarmi in alcune situazioni in cui avevo e accanto una ragazza bella, giovane e di non provare desiderio per lei, mentre invece a casa morivo per mia moglie. Questa era la situazione. Dopo 25 anni con la stessa donna io facevo fatica a immaginarmi tra le braccia di un'altra. 
Ed è continuato questo desiderio anche quando i nostri rapporti si sono diradati negli ultimi 2 anni, causando ulteriori frustrazione. Il problema è che a furia di reprimere anche il desiderio sessuale in generale è calato, per me.
Certo che è una situazione che voglio risolvere, infatti non mi sto negando a priori l'apertura verso il nuovo.
Non sto dicendo: o mia moglie o niente, per intenderci.


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo sempre parlato, certo.
> Noi abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intimità.
> Verbale.


Allora non so cosa intendi per parlare.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora non so cosa intendi per parlare.


Ti puoi confrontare, discutere, ma non arrivare poi a risultati soddisfacenti.
Secondo me comunque si parla molto proprio quando c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## patroclo (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto.
> Io ho avuto sempre molto forte il desiderio per mia moglie, tanto abbastanza da non farmi _vedere_ le altre in maniera adeguata anche solo ad iniziare una relazione extra. Mi stupivo per dire di trovarmi in alcune situazioni in cui avevo e accanto una ragazza bella, giovane e di non provare desiderio per lei, mentre invece a casa morivo per mia moglie. Questa era la situazione. Dopo 25 anni con la stessa donna io facevo fatica a immaginarmi tra le braccia di un'altra.
> Ed è continuato questo desiderio anche quando i nostri rapporti si sono diradati negli ultimi 2 anni, causando ulteriori frustrazione. Il problema è che a furia di reprimere anche il desiderio sessuale in generale è calato, per me.
> Certo che è una situazione che voglio risolvere, infatti non mi sto negando a priori l'apertura verso il nuovo.
> Non sto dicendo: o mia moglie o niente, per intenderci.


...ma guarda che per vent'anni sono stato l'uomo più fedele del mondo, e non per senso del dovere ma proprio perchè nonostante tutto desideravo lei e il resto non era proprio contemplato.

Ma tu non lo accetti, prima te ne rendi conto e prima potrai fare dei passi avanti



Foglia ha detto:


> Allora non so cosa intendi per parlare.


....infatti, leggendo Danny si ha l'impressione di monologhi


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti puoi confrontare, discutere, ma non arrivare poi a risultati soddisfacenti.
> Secondo me comunque si parla molto proprio quando c'è qualcosa che non va.


Non è il risultato  "soddisfacente".

E' "un risultato". Se per parlare intendi parlare a un muro, non so. Non è che se uno, viene, si alza va in bagno e mi lascia a metà c'è da farci chissà quali filosofie "intime". O complici. Non vedo intimità o complicità in questo. O un plus nel parlarne più di una volta. E' questo che dico. Se alla seconda volta trovo un muro, non è che continuo a parlarne in quanto siamo  "verbalmente intimi".
Ne parlo perché mi incazzo.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma guarda che per vent'anni sono stato l'uomo più fedele del mondo, e non per senso del dovere ma proprio perchè nonostante tutto desideravo lei e il resto non era proprio contemplato.
> 
> *Ma tu non lo accetti,* prima te ne rendi conto e prima potrai fare dei passi avanti
> 
> ...


Come fai a esserne sicuro?
Le cose cambiano.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è il risultato  "soddisfacente".
> 
> E' "un risultato". Se per parlare intendi parlare a un muro, non so. Non è che se uno, viene, si alza va in bagno e mi lascia a metà c'è da farci chissà quali filosofie "intime". O complici. Non vedo intimità o complicità in questo. O un plus nel parlarne più di una volta. E' questo che dico. Se alla seconda volta trovo un muro, non è che continuo a parlarne in quanto siamo  "verbalmente intimi".
> Ne parlo perché mi *incazzo*.


.... e lì ho sbagliato io.
Ma sarebbe stato inutile incazzarsi. Avremmo aperto solo un conflitto.
Invece dovevo limitare il mio desiderio e posizionarlo altrove.
Tradirla io prima che lei mi desse per scontato e lo facesse lei.


----------



## patroclo (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come fai a esserne sicuro?
> Le cose cambiano.


se accettassi la cosa l'avresti superati e adesso staresti scrivendo cose diverse


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?
> E non è nemmeno tragico.
> Veramente non so che idee tu abbia della prima volta di una ragazza. Forse hai l’idea di ragazze che una volta erano definite demi-vierge.


Ripeto per la 5* volta che a me Venditti piace, e in questa idea di fanciulla fragile e tremante di fronte al maschio che sta per toglierle la verginità con la potenza feroce del suo cazzo (però la ama, siamo tranquilli) trovo anche cose mie, volendo..

Per me resta una visione tragica del contesto (però c'è l'amore, restiamo tranquilli)

 per te no.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto.
> Io ho avuto sempre molto forte il desiderio per mia moglie, tanto abbastanza da non farmi _vedere_ le altre in maniera adeguata anche solo ad iniziare una relazione extra. Mi stupivo per dire di trovarmi in alcune situazioni in cui avevo e accanto una ragazza bella, giovane e di non provare desiderio per lei, mentre invece a casa morivo per mia moglie. Questa era la situazione. Dopo 25 anni con la stessa donna io facevo fatica a immaginarmi tra le braccia di un'altra.
> Ed è continuato questo desiderio anche quando i nostri rapporti si sono diradati negli ultimi 2 anni, causando ulteriori frustrazione. Il problema è che a furia di reprimere anche il desiderio sessuale in generale è calato, per me.
> Certo che è una situazione che voglio risolvere, infatti non mi sto negando a priori l'apertura verso il nuovo.
> Non sto dicendo: o mia moglie o niente, per intenderci.


Ma i problemi a livello sessuale c'erano anche prima se il comportamento è quello che descrivi
La mancanza di rispetto è partita molto prima del tradimento
Non ti considerava.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... e lì ho sbagliato io.
> Ma sarebbe stato inutile incazzarsi. *Avremmo aperto solo un conflitto*.
> Invece dovevo limitare il mio desiderio e posizionarlo altrove.
> Tradirla io prima che lei mi desse per scontato e lo facesse lei.


Certo
E forse sarebbe stata la vostra salvezza
Il tuo accettare tutto subendo ha contribuito al tradimento
Non che te lo meritassi, ma sicuramente lei non aveva stima di te


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto per la 5* volta che a me Venditti piace, e in questa idea di fanciulla fragile e tremante di fronte al maschio che sta per toglierle la verginità con la potenza feroce del suo cazzo (però la ama, siamo tranquilli) trovo anche cose mie, volendo..
> 
> Per me resta una visione tragica del contesto (però c'è l'amore, restiamo tranquilli)
> 
> per te no.


Vedi cose che non ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... e lì ho sbagliato io.
> Ma sarebbe stato inutile incazzarsi. Avremmo aperto solo un conflitto.
> Invece dovevo limitare il mio desiderio e posizionarlo altrove.
> Tradirla io prima che lei mi desse per scontato e lo facesse lei.


Richiedo. Perché doveva lavarsi?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi cose che non ci sono.


Almeno io quel che vedo lo scrivo :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... e lì ho sbagliato io.
> Ma sarebbe stato inutile incazzarsi. Avremmo aperto solo un conflitto.
> Invece dovevo limitare il mio desiderio e posizionarlo altrove.
> Tradirla io prima che lei mi desse per scontato e lo facesse lei.


Cioè inutile parlare e meglio passare ai fatti???
Hai detto tu che si parlava di tutto. La domanda è come diamine ne parlavate, a sto punto?


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè inutile parlare e meglio passare ai fatti???
> Hai detto tu che si parlava di tutto. La domanda è come diamine ne parlavate, a sto punto?


Vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole, e più non dimandare...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sdrammatizziamo va... in queste cose ognuno vive il suo e si regola come crede giusto al momento...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Almeno io quel che vedo lo scrivo :mexican:


Sai che forse ho capito.
Tu chiami tragico quello che io vedo espresso in Venditti, e in moltissimi altri autori di letteratura di vario genere, e che chiamerei fatti drammatici nel senso di “elementi di conflitto particolarmente significativi (talvolta addirittura simbolici) nell'ambito delle esperienze sociali e spirituali proprie di determinati ambienti o individui o di particolari momenti storici della cultura e della società.”
Li definirei momenti topici della vita che segnano uno spartiacque tra il prima e il dopo. 
Ma la vita è fatta di dramma, se no che vita è?
E di cosa vale la pena ...cantare?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Richiedo. Perché doveva lavarsi?


Per il lubrificante.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè inutile parlare e meglio passare ai fatti???
> Hai detto tu che si parlava di tutto. La domanda è come diamine ne parlavate, a sto punto?


Ho sempre pensato che lei avesse dei problemi.
Mi faceva capire che era poco interessata al sesso in generale.
Ciò non toglie che lo facessimo.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo
> E forse sarebbe stata la vostra salvezza
> *Il tuo accettare tutto* subendo ha contribuito al tradimento
> Non che te lo meritassi, ma sicuramente lei non aveva stima di te


Il mio non darmi valore, certo, per darne molto a lei, che forse aveva però bisogno di altro.
E' stato un errore, in buona fede.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per il lubrificante.


È a base d’acqua, non evapora?
Non sono insistente a caso.
Mi sembra un rifiuto di sé e della propria sessualità, prima ancora che di te.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che forse ho capito.
> Tu chiami tragico quello che io vedo espresso in Venditti, e in moltissimi altri autori di letteratura di vario genere, e che chiamerei fatti drammatici nel senso di “elementi di conflitto particolarmente significativi (talvolta addirittura simbolici) nell'ambito delle esperienze sociali e spirituali proprie di determinati ambienti o individui o di particolari momenti storici della cultura e della società.”
> Li definirei momenti topici della vita che segnano uno spartiacque tra il prima e il dopo.
> Ma la vita è fatta di dramma, se no che vita è?
> E di cosa vale la pena ...cantare?


Si, ma infatti a me Venditti piace.. 
Ciò non toglie che è un "po' troppo" drammatico

La frase topica di quella canzone x me è "Claudia non tremare, non ti posso far male, se l'amore è amore.."

Come dire che se ti scopassi senza amore, rischierei di farti male (perché sono un maschiaccio brutto e cattivo)

Claudia era alla sua prima esperienza..

Si parlava di "maschile" da ricercare in un amante (l'amante tipo . Titolo 3d)

Ora prendi una sposina alla sua prima esperienza (di tradimento, con un altro uomo che non è il marito)

Il "maschile" che potrebbe trovare (e che con un filo di ironia avevo messo ieri postando Venditti) è un Venditti della situazione, che vede questa sposina tutta ammodino che sta per accingersi tutta tremante a fare il passo, tra le sue braccia

E parte il drammone da "esordio"

Con le tue cosce tese.. non tremare.... ... 
Se l'amore è amore..


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole, e più non dimandare...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sdrammatizziamo va... in queste cose ognuno vive il suo e si regola come crede giusto al momento...


Ma non muovo critiche a  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] .

Però è inutile girare intorno. Non si dialoga così. Io alla fine non parlavo. Sono pure implosa eh. Per cui non è che ci fosse tutto sto gran meglio, nel non parlare. E il conflitto l'ho girato contro me stessa. In modo pesante. Alquanto pesante. Ero muta, e sorda pure.
Sorda anche verso me, e questo è stato il peggio. Io avevo paura del risultato delle incazzature. Perché mi si ritorceva contro, nella mia sballata percezione. Questa e' stata una mia precisa responsabilità: dalla mia malattia del 2011 a seguire. Poi l'ho già detto: ho la responsabilità di chi attraversa sulle strisce senza guardare comunque. Ma non posso negare che l'attraversamento pedonale impone di guardare comunque.
Io non sono capace di non incazzarmi. Non è che se ho evitato di dirglielo l'incazzatura mi e' passata.
Non è che se provavo un discorso  "tranquillo", e me ne uscivo pure sempre maluccio, l'incazzatura passava.

Ma sapevo che non era dialogo, quello.

Poi il caso mio era all'estremo. Ma non è che bisogna arrivare ai pugni (e non sempre si arrivava) per vedere che non c'era dialogo. La differenza è che pure io ero sorda con lui. Ancora oggi, non ce la faccio a dire che c'è dialogo perché io ascolto. Caso mai anzi avviso. Che riesco si e no ad arrivare ad un 10% di ascolto. E non sempre.

E a volte stoppo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma infatti a me Venditti piace..
> Ciò non toglie che è un "po' troppo" drammatico
> 
> La frase topica di quella canzone x me è "Claudia non tremare, non ti posso far male, se l'amore è amore.."
> ...


Senza offesa, non hai conoscenza storica dei costumi. Per questo non hai capito niente.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza offesa, non hai conoscenza storica dei costumi. Per questo non hai capito niente.


Non mi offendo, so perfettamente che la mia cultura è carente in tanti punti

Però so perfettamente perché ho postato quel clip, e il tipo di "maschio" che volevo richiamare, nel contesto specifico (con ironia)

E senza offesa per chi si è sentito offeso, maschietto o femminuccia che sia


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... La differenza è che pure io ero sorda con lui. Ancora oggi, non ce la faccio a dire che c'è dialogo perché io ascolto. Caso mai anzi avviso. Che riesco si e no ad arrivare ad un 10% di ascolto. E non sempre.
> 
> E a volte stoppo.


Guarda che capita più spesso di quanto credi ...


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che capita più spesso di quanto credi ...


Ho capito.

Ma lo senti. L'ascolto alla fine non c'è in chi non ha niente da dire, al di là di parole. Torniamo al  "ti e' piaciuto?" di Alberto.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza offesa, non hai conoscenza storica dei costumi. Per questo non hai capito niente.


Sono d'accordo.
Io in quel verso mi ci ritrovo parecchio.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> se accettassi la cosa l'avresti superati e adesso staresti scrivendo cose diverse


Diciamo che su un forum di tradimento porto la mia esperienza, che considero un argomento di conversazione oltre che di confronto utile per gli altri. 
Non potrei scrivere cose diverse né voglio esimermi dallo scrivere.
Altre cose che potrebbero indurre a pensare a un  mio approccio diverso non le scrivo perché non ho mai volute né voglio renderle pubbliche.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È a base d’acqua, non evapora?
> Non sono insistente a caso.
> Mi sembra un rifiuto di sé e della propria sessualità, prima ancora che di te.


Non è più un problema mio. Ha un'età e un'esperienza che le consentono di risolvere qualsiasi problema.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Ma lo senti. L'ascolto alla fine non c'è in chi non ha niente da dire, al di là di parole. Torniamo al  "ti e' piaciuto?" di Alberto.


mizzega, hai la fissa con "ti e' piaciuto". Non e' cosi' comunque se piace a te crederlo......:up:


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Caso mai anzi avviso. Che riesco si e no ad arrivare ad un 10% di ascolto. E non sempre.
> 
> E a volte stoppo.


Magari scendere dal piedistallo e aprire le orecchie no?


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Magari scendere dal piedistallo e aprire le orecchie no?


Guarda.

A me raccontano le cose più truci, peraltro.
Non più tardi di ieri ho stoppato una amica e collega che dopo avermi detto  "ti ho pensata in questi giorni", ha continuato dicendo che le era  (durante uno sfratto con intervento della forza pubblica) capitato di assistere a qualcosa che la segnerà per sempre. E come lei, pure i carabinieri che vi hanno assistito (vomitavano).

L'ho stoppata.

Se vuoi le chiedo se posso girarti il suo numero.

Ad ogni buon conto, io non riesco a seguire neppure un film impegnato. Manco di concentrazione. E'  un gran peccato


----------



## Foglia (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mizzega, hai la fissa con "ti e' piaciuto". Non e' cosi' comunque se piace a te crederlo......:up:


Oh.
Sei tu che hai parlato di ristorante (dove non si contesta il servizio) di equità, e di rospi ingoiati. Contestualmente. Non credo a nulla, se non è così buon per te.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è più un problema mio. Ha un'età e un'esperienza che le consentono di risolvere qualsiasi problema.


:danza:     :cincin:


----------



## bettypage (19 Dicembre 2018)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ma tu avresti voluto un altro figlio?


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non erano richieste tanto illegittime.
> La cosa che trovavo più fastidiosa negli ultimi anni, per dire, era che lei, quando veniva, si alzava, se ne andava in bagno a lavarsi lasciando me ancora eccitato. Senza preoccuparsi di farmi venire o meno, cosa che spesso mi sono ritrovato a fare da solo.
> E' vero che il tempo era poco, che c'erano mille cose da fare in casa, che qui e là, però...
> Poi col tempo... niente più cunnilungus, pompini rarissimi e solo su richiesta accettata con riserva, limitazioni alle posizioni, cucchiaio o missionaria, a luci spente, quando io adoro la pecorina o stare a luci accese e guardarla - e questo mi eccita - , come facevamo un tempo, oppure farlo sempre sotto le coperte (coperte di lana, non piumone, quindi con scarsi spazi di manovra per me che sono 1,86 e che devo stare sopra) perché lei ha freddo, oppure fare solo penetrazione senza un accidenti di preliminare perché c'è poco tempo oppure fare solo i preliminari, eccitarmi e finire lì perché c'erano altre mille cose da fare...
> ...


Danny... ma che c.....


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> @_danny_ ma tu avresti voluto un altro figlio?


Sì.
E' il mio più grande rimpianto.
Mia moglie ha avuto il diabete gestazionale e ha perso la mamma quando nostra figlia aveva 7 mesi.
Abbiamo rimandato, poi è stato troppo tardi.
La nascita di nostra figlia è uno dei ricordi più belli della mia vita.
E anche lei, la presenza più importante.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... e lì ho sbagliato io.
> Ma sarebbe stato inutile incazzarsi. Avremmo aperto solo un conflitto.
> Invece dovevo limitare il mio desiderio e posizionarlo altrove.
> Tradirla io prima che lei mi desse per scontato e lo facesse lei.


Cioè pensi che se l'avessi tradita prima che lo facesse lei questo avrebbe portato l'equilibrio che mancava tra voi?
Non dico non potesse essere una soluzione (il terrore di perderti le avrebbe fatto considerare "tò guarda ho un uomo in casa") però... non mi convince tantissimo (parere personale).


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cioè pensi che se l'avessi tradita prima che lo facesse lei questo avrebbe portato l'equilibrio che mancava tra voi?
> Non dico non potesse essere una soluzione (il terrore di perderti le avrebbe fatto considerare "tò guarda ho un uomo in casa") però... non mi convince tantissimo (parere personale).


Neanche a me convince del tutto ma se un uomo ha un desiderio e la donna si nega ripetutamente e non vuole neppure vedere il problema, forse che uno provveda diversamente a me non  farebbe gridare "al tradimento"...


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cioè pensi che se l'avessi tradita prima che lo facesse lei questo avrebbe portato l'equilibrio che mancava tra voi?
> Non dico non potesse essere una soluzione (il terrore di perderti le avrebbe fatto considerare "tò guarda ho un uomo in casa") però... non mi convince tantissimo (parere personale).


No, non credo avrebbe portato equilibrio alla coppia.
Avrebbe salvato me, nient'altro.
Per quel che serve rifletterci ora,  peraltro.


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non credo avrebbe portato equilibrio alla coppia.
> Avrebbe salvato me, nient'altro.
> Per quel che serve rifletterci ora,  peraltro.


Non sono una paladine della trasgressione, ma il risultato che salvasse te non mi pareva da buttare... forse non portava equilibrio ma cambiava la prospettiva del tuo stato, sia che fosse rimasto un  segreto o che diventasse palese. Fare i conti con qualcosa che ci sfugge o non avevamo previsto crea nuove dinamiche valutative.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono una paladine della trasgressione, ma il risultato che salvasse te non mi pareva da buttare... forse non portava equilibrio ma cambiava la prospettiva del tuo stato, sia che fosse rimasto un  segreto o che diventasse palese. Fare i conti con qualcosa che ci sfugge o non avevamo previsto crea nuove dinamiche valutative.


Un po' come in Sliding Doors.


----------



## Darietto (21 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Disse quello che posta i "test". Ecco dicci perche' hai messo un test insulso come non se ne leggono nemmeno su Novella 2000





alberto15 ha detto:


> secondo me si eccita immaginandosi il risultato



Alberto, parli così solo perché ti sei sentito punto sul vivo. Potevi farti una risata o rispondere "attaccando" in modo più sottile e intelligente, con l'arma del sarcasmo. Questa tua reazione unita alla necessita di conferma nel dopo sesso dice molto del tuo carattere. Senza offesa eh! 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche nei migliori ristoranti si chiede se è piaciuto e se è andato tutto bene, e non credo proprio lo si faccia Perché lo chef è insicuro.
> 
> È.. può anche essere una forma di verifica Generale del benessere dell'altra, nemmeno particolarmente legata alla tecnica quanto al contesto generale


Ma che confronto è, stiamo scherzando! Certo che non è difficile capire se siete traditori o...traditi.


----------



## Darietto (21 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non erano richieste tanto illegittime.
> La cosa che trovavo più fastidiosa negli ultimi anni, per dire, era che lei, quando veniva, si alzava, se ne andava in bagno a lavarsi lasciando me ancora eccitato. Senza preoccuparsi di farmi venire o meno, cosa che spesso mi sono ritrovato a fare da solo.
> E' vero che il tempo era poco, che c'erano mille cose da fare in casa, che qui e là, però...
> Poi col tempo... niente più cunnilungus, pompini rarissimi e solo su richiesta accettata con riserva, limitazioni alle posizioni, cucchiaio o missionaria, a luci spente, quando io adoro la pecorina o stare a luci accese e guardarla - e questo mi eccita - , come facevamo un tempo, oppure farlo sempre sotto le coperte (coperte di lana, non piumone, quindi con scarsi spazi di manovra per me che sono 1,86 e che devo stare sopra) perché lei ha freddo, oppure fare solo penetrazione senza un accidenti di preliminare perché c'è poco tempo oppure fare solo i preliminari, eccitarmi e finire lì perché c'erano altre mille cose da fare...
> ...



ciao danny
scusa se te lo chiedo, ma sono nuovo e non conosco la tua storia. Da quello che hai scritto in altri post mi sembra che tu sia stato tradito e hai tradito di conseguenza, o comunque hai tradito dopo il tradimento subito. E' andata così? 

Per altre persone è evidente non solo il loro stato di traditi, ma se ne intuisce vagamente anche il motivo. Nel tuo caso se fossi quello tradito sarebbe impossibile intuirne anche lontanamente il motivo (rimanendo in ambito razionale soprattutto da parte di chi ha tradito). Da quello che racconti, ma si capisce anche da come scrivi, sembri un marito perfetto, pieno di attenzioni e amore verso tua moglie. Mi chiedo nel caso cosa può averla spinta a tradire. Viene da pensare ad un lato del suo carattere che era latente ed è emerso dopo. Sai, di quelle situazioni (e ne conosco tante) dove il marito perfetto non è tanto quell pieno di amore e attenzioni, ma quello con un buon impiego e stabilità economica. La sto sparando a caso. Se ti va puoi raccontarmi cosa ti è successo?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> ciao danny
> scusa se te lo chiedo, ma sono nuovo e non conosco la tua storia. Da quello che hai scritto in altri post mi sembra che tu sia stato tradito e hai tradito di conseguenza, o comunque hai tradito dopo il tradimento subito. E' andata così?
> 
> Per altre persone è evidente non solo il loro stato di traditi, ma se ne intuisce vagamente anche il motivo. Nel tuo caso se fossi quello tradito sarebbe impossibile intuirne anche lontanamente il motivo (rimanendo in ambito razionale soprattutto da parte di chi ha tradito). Da quello che racconti, ma si capisce anche da come scrivi, sembri un marito perfetto, pieno di attenzioni e amore verso tua moglie. Mi chiedo nel caso cosa può averla spinta a tradire. Viene da pensare ad un lato del suo carattere che era latente ed è emerso dopo. Sai, di quelle situazioni (e ne conosco tante) dove il marito perfetto non è tanto quell pieno di amore e attenzioni, ma quello con un buon impiego e stabilità economica. La sto sparando a caso. Se ti va puoi raccontarmi cosa ti è successo?


Ma perché cercare le ragioni del tradimento nel tradito?
Se il matrimonio non funzionasse tradirebbero entrambi e vivrebbero felici e contenti.
Il tradimento è nel traditore, nelle sue proprie insoddisfazioni e insicurezze, non nel tradito. 
Ci sono milionari insoddisfatti e netturbini sereni.


----------



## Darietto (21 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché cercare le ragioni del tradimento nel tradito?
> Se il matrimonio non funzionasse tradirebbero entrambi e vivrebbero felici e contenti.
> Il tradimento è nel traditore, nelle sue proprie insoddisfazioni e insicurezze, non nel tradito.
> *Ci sono milionari insoddisfatti* e netturbini sereni.


Un milionario insoddisfatto di solito è depresso, e la depressione è una malattia. E' come dire che ci sono milionari che nonostante i soldi muoiono di cancro. Per il netturbino sereno lasciamo perdere: vorrei vedere un qualsiasi netturbino fatto vivere per una settimana da milionario e poi riportato in mezzo alla spazzatura. Direi più che è come il pesciolino rosso che non sa di essere in un contenitore di vetro, ed è felice per quello che ha perché non conosce altro. Non ha consapevolezza del mondo fuori dall'acquario. 

Detto questo concordo che se il traditore si giustifica con la frase tipica del "tu sei stato assente; mi trascuravi ecc.." l'unica scelta giusta sarebbe stata quella di troncare il rapporto. Sono un po' confuso sull'argomento


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> ciao danny
> scusa se te lo chiedo, ma sono nuovo e non conosco la tua storia. Da quello che hai scritto in altri post mi sembra che tu sia stato tradito e *hai tradito di conseguenza, o comunque hai tradito dopo il tradimento subito. E' andata così*?
> 
> Per altre persone è evidente non solo il loro stato di traditi, ma se ne intuisce vagamente anche il motivo. Nel tuo caso se fossi quello tradito sarebbe impossibile intuirne anche lontanamente il motivo (rimanendo in ambito razionale soprattutto da parte di chi ha tradito). Da quello che racconti, ma si capisce anche da come scrivi, sembri un marito perfetto, pieno di attenzioni e amore verso tua moglie. Mi chiedo nel caso cosa può averla spinta a tradire. Viene da pensare ad un lato del suo carattere che era latente ed è emerso dopo. Sai, di quelle situazioni (e ne conosco tante) dove il marito perfetto non è tanto quell pieno di amore e attenzioni, ma quello con un buon impiego e stabilità economica. La sto sparando a caso. Se ti va puoi raccontarmi cosa ti è successo?


No.
Sono stato tradito e basta.
La perfezione non esiste in nessuno. Esistono delle esigenze che ogni persona vede soddisfatte o meno e sono assolutamente personali e indipendenti dalle caratteristiche della persona che si tradisce.
Io non sono stato perfetto. In ogni caso,  mia moglie avrebbe ugualmente voluto anche qualcosa di altro, da me o dalla vita in generale, che non trovava in casa.
Non credo che la stabilità economica abbia avuto peso: l'amante perse il lavoro all'inizio della loro storia.
E noi non abbiamo comunque alcun problema economico.
Poi anche questo è relativo. 100 mq di casa nuova con due box a qualcuno possono sembrare pochi, a qualcun altro abbastanza, ad altri ancora molti. Chi vuole la villa, chi abitare in centro a Milano, chi vuole il suv con marchio premium, chi si accontenta di una vettura giapponese. Noi abbiamo due auto medie nuove, facciamo viaggi due volte l'anno, direi che abbiamo tutto per essere soddisfatti. 
I beni sono però sempre quel qualcosa in più che assume un forte peso quando la dimensione affettiva è carente. 
E' la che si deve andare a cercare i motivi, al limite.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché cercare le ragioni del tradimento nel tradito?
> Se il matrimonio non funzionasse tradirebbero entrambi e vivrebbero felici e contenti.
> Il tradimento è nel traditore, nelle sue proprie insoddisfazioni e insicurezze, non nel tradito.
> Ci sono milionari insoddisfatti e *netturbini* sereni.


:up:


(neretto: il mio vicino. Sempre lui )


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Un milionario insoddisfatto di solito è depresso, e la depressione è una malattia. E' come dire che ci sono milionari che nonostante i soldi muoiono di cancro. Per il netturbino sereno lasciamo perdere: vorrei vedere un qualsiasi netturbino fatto vivere per una settimana da milionario e poi riportato in mezzo alla spazzatura. Direi più che è come il pesciolino rosso che non sa di essere in un contenitore di vetro, ed è felice per quello che ha perché non conosce altro. Non ha consapevolezza del mondo fuori dall'acquario.
> 
> Detto questo concordo che se il traditore si giustifica con la frase tipica del "tu sei stato assente; mi trascuravi ecc.." l'unica scelta giusta sarebbe stata quella di troncare il rapporto. Sono un po' confuso sull'argomento


I milionari sono insoddisfatti per definizione.
Se hai una certa quantità di denaro non puoi permetterti di stare fermo e accontentarti dei risultati raggiunti.
O di non avere ambizioni, anche perché ti confronti con un ambiente dove tutti ne hanno.

Troncare il rapporto ha senso quando tutto quello che vi è di condiviso e che ruota attorno alla coppia sia irrecuperabile.
Altrimenti si cerca un equilibrio per ottenere il massimo vantaggio possibile da una situazione negativa.
Non esiste un principio applicabile a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Un milionario insoddisfatto di solito è depresso, e la depressione è una malattia. E' come dire che ci sono milionari che nonostante i soldi muoiono di cancro. Per il netturbino sereno lasciamo perdere: vorrei vedere un qualsiasi netturbino fatto vivere per una settimana da milionario e poi riportato in mezzo alla spazzatura. Direi più che è come il pesciolino rosso che non sa di essere in un contenitore di vetro, ed è felice per quello che ha perché non conosce altro. Non ha consapevolezza del mondo fuori dall'acquario.
> 
> Detto questo concordo che se il traditore si giustifica con la frase tipica del "tu sei stato assente; mi trascuravi ecc.." l'unica scelta giusta sarebbe stata quella di troncare il rapporto. Sono un po' confuso sull'argomento


Il milionario e il netturbino sono due esempi di condizioni, rispetto al reddito e alla soddisfazione per la propria vita, per indicare che la soddisfazione sta dentro di noi.
Personalmente ho vissuto la condizione di oggettivamente povera, benestante, molto benestante, persona che ha il necessario. Ero sempre io e non mi sentivo diversa o di valere di più se uscendo dalla piscina riscaldata c’era chi mi metteva l’accappatoio caldo o se facevo una traghettata con passaggio ponte, dormendo su un asciugamano.
Nelle relazioni e in ogni momento della vita o si sa vedere il bello di un filo d’erba che spunta dal marciapiedi, del tramonto e apprezzare di avere un letto e l’acqua calda oppure non va mai bene niente e si cercherà di considerare le persone come beni d’uso.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma che confronto è, stiamo scherzando! Certo che non è difficile capire se siete traditori o...traditi.


È un confronto che serve per capire che una "azione" come quella del chiedere se è piaciuto, può avere a monte mille motivazioni diverse, e non necessariamente UNA sola motivazione

Più hai chiavi di lettura, più puoi perdere quella sicura via che ti porta a dire che il motivo è sicuramente quello

Se di chiavi di lettura invece ne hai una sola andrai a colpo sicuro senza indugio (e 2 volte su 3 probabilmente ti si tronchera' la chiave mentre giri, e resti con la chiave spezzata in mano)

Smoccolando, ovviamente.. :carneval:


----------

